# Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin März



> überarbeitete Fassung 25.02. 2013
> 
> 
> > Die Autoren und die Redaktion verzichten ausdrücklich auf das Copyright und bitten um vielfältigste Weiterverbreitung als Text oder Link.
> ...


----------



## pikehunter77 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Perfekt, danke!


----------



## Deep Down (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Hat die Frau selber eigentlich schon mal "ernsthaft" eine Angel in der Hand gehabt?

Entsprechend der Angaben auf ihrer Website offenbar nicht!

Immer wieder schön, wenn eine Unbeteiligte ohne jegliche Sachkenntnis markige Sprüche und Ziele formuliert und sich mit den ersten Äußerungen eigentlich gleich selbst ins Aus stellt!

Wer hat daher diese Rede geschrieben?

Nach September bitte in den Zustand des a.D. versetzen lassen und besser alle Tatortfolgen in Reihe anschauen!


----------



## u-see fischer (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Sie ist halt auch nur eine Politiker(in) und das bedeutet, immer den jeweiligen Anwesenden/Interessenten nach dem Mund reden.
Eine Eigene Meinung ist da nicht immer von Vorteil, damit kann man schon mal anecken/Wähler verprellen.

Ist halt schai$$e, wenn Jornalisten anschließend soetwas aufdecken.

@Thomas, Schande auf Dein Haupt. :m

Denke Du kannst damit leben.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Danke an Euch beide für diese tolle Berichterstattung und die Offenlegung von Fakten rund um die designierte Präsidentin! Endlich können sich alle deutschen Angler ein Bild von dieser Politikerin machen. Informationen zu dieser Person sind ja - wenn man das jetzt hier liest weiß man auch warum - von den Verbänden nicht veröffentlicht worden. Denn dann wäre die Fusion ein weites Stück entfernt und diese Politikerin sicherlich nicht an die Spitze eines Naturschutzverbandes!!! gewählt worden. 

Man kann sich als "Naturschutzverband" durch personelle Entscheidungen auch gezielt den Angriffen der Gegner aussetzen und eine Vorlage nach der anderen liefern. Das ist einfach nur noch schlimm! Oder ein weiteres Beispiel für inkompetentes Handeln von bestimmten Personen.|peinlich


----------



## olaft64 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Sollte Pflichtlektüre für alle Anfang März über den Gemeinschaftsverband Abstimmende sein- damit keiner sagen kann "wir wussten ja nichts davon"...

Gruß Olaf


----------



## Esox60 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Sehr schön geschrieben und aufwendig recherchiert.

Es wäre wohl von Frau Dr. H.-K. ehrlicher gewesen, den Begriff *richtige Angler*, durch *Beitragszahler* zu ersetzen.

Irgendwie ist das so, als wenn man Jörg Kachelmann zum Leiter eines Frauenhauses wählt.

LG Frank


----------



## Knispel (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Ich weiß doch gar nicht was ihr habt ? Die Dame ist demokratisch von den letzt endlich von uns gewählten Vertretern gewählt worden, nun haben wir sie und müssen entweder ihre Füße waschen oder langsam mit einem anderen Hobby suchen !
Ich habe langsam das Gefühl, unsere Verbandsgötter vom VDSF ( die vom DAV müssen ja noch "abnicken" ) versuchen Feuer mit Benzin zu löschen ....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Klasse geschrieben #6 #6, wie umfangreich da mehr als nur Zweifel an der Integrität der Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan  angebracht sind!

Ich hoffe, das bekommen alle Parteibüros und die Vorsitzenden der Landesfischereiverbände auch mit der Post frisch auf den Tisch ? 

Bei der evtl. notwendigen Spende zum Briefporto bin ich gerne mit dabei! :g


----------



## ayron (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Da haste gut was rausgehauen Thomas :m


Es ist schon recht komisch, wenn man für Gentechnik steht sich als Natur- und Tierschützerin ausgeben !

Gentechnik steht für Frotschritt und um diesen zu erlangen wird es IMMER Opfer geben!

Man sollte nicht an verschiedenen Stellen mit zweierlei Maß messen|uhoh:


----------



## Knispel (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *"Ich bin für die organisierten Angler da, und nicht für jeden Angler der meint ein Angler zu sein, weil er mal eine Angelrute in der Hand gehalten hat".*


 
Tja Frau Dr. , da ich im LSFV Niedersachsen bin, bin ich letzt endlich froh darüber, dass sie für mich nicht mehr da sind und glauben sie mir : Damit kann ich sehr gut leben ...|wavey:


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Ich entnehme aus dem Artikel einige sehr interessante Aspekte:

1.
Frau H-K sieht sich nicht als Vertreterin der Angler allgemein, sondern als Vertreterin der Verbandsmitglieder. Das besagt implizit, dass sie sich nicht gedenkt, für einen vereinfachten Zugang zum Angeln für Nicht-Verbandsmitglieder einzusetzen (z.B. Touristen-Schein).

2.
Frau Kasan positioniert sich aggressiv gegen Spaßangeln. 

Damit ist nicht zu erwarten, dass mittelfristig Aktivitäten zur Entschärfung des Tierschutzgesetzes initiiert werden. 




Die anderen Dinge wie ihre Nähe zu Gentechnik etc. wurden hier im Forum schon umfassend diskutiert.


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Sehr interessant und mit Fleiß recherchiert.
Danke.

Jedoch kann ich hier nicht ganz folgen:



> *"Ich bin für die  organisierten Angler da, und nicht  für jeden Angler der meint ein Angler  zu sein, weil er mal eine  Angelrute in der Hand gehalten hat".*


Dann kommt dieser Satz.



> Wer nicht organisiert ist, ist für Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan eben kein Angler.


Ich lese nur, dass jemand, der einmal eine Angelrute in der Hand hatte, für sie kein Angler ist und das sie für die organisierten Angler da ist....
Für mich ist derjenige auch kein Angler, der "mal eine Angelrute" in der Hand hatte !

Dann nochmals, fast schon demagogisch wirkend...



> ...Gegenüber den mehr als 4 Millionen Menschen, die zwar angeln bzw. Interesse am Angeln haben, aber eben keine Angler sind....


Was wollt ihr damit erreichen?

Die Augen denen öffnen, die abgestimmt haben oder noch abstimmen?
Das ist zu spät und das Pferd oder Ross, auf welchem Frau H-K reiten wird, ist schon gestriegelt und Angelopa G.M. hält den Steigbügel.

Mit solchen Wortspielen spaltet ihr eher die Anglerschaft, als das ihr sie vereint, denn wenn ihr einerseits behauptet, dass für euch der organiserte Angler kein Angler ist (bitte Forensuche bemühen), dagegen in die Aussage von Frau H-K das Gegenteil projeziert, bzw. an den Haaren herbeizieht, ist das wenig zielführend und Unfug.

Um eines klarzustellen.
Ich habe keine Ambitionen die neue Präsidentin des kommenden DAFV zu verteidigen, noch die (Kon)Fusion gut zu heissen...
Aber bei solcher Stimmungsmache, platzt auch mir der Kragen.

Abendgruß


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Ich kann die Frustration der Board-Redaktion zu den Vorgängen um die Verbandsfusion gut nachvollziehen, aber an dem, was Blauzahn da sagt, ist schon was dran.

Man sollte auch mal Dinge zur Kenntnis nehmen, wie sie sind. Und wenn da hier im Board seitens der Redaktion immer wieder behauptet wird, Spaßangeln sei nicht durch das Tierschutzgesetz verboten, ist das einfach nachweislich falsch. Und ich finde es fahrlässig, hier Leuten einen Floh ins Ohr zu setzen, sie hätten da vor Gericht auch nur die Spur einer Chance, ungeschoren davon zu kommen.

Auch ich bin der Meinung, dass den Fischen hier eine Empfindensfähigkeit angedichtet wird, die völlig an der Realität vorbeigeht. Trotzdem sieht das die aktuelle Rechtsprechung anders.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Die FDP ist und bleibt halt eine Klientelpartei. Wieso überrascht es, dass sich diese Haltung stringent auch hier zeigt: Klientel sind die Beitragszahler, nur diese werden Vertreten.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ja, indem sie klar sagt, wenn Du gefangene Fische nicht verwerten kannst oder willst, sollst Du gefälligst gar nicht erst angeln..
> 
> Leider ist es presserechtlich nur möglich, Auszüge zu veröffentlichen.
> 
> Aus dem Gesamtdokument (und ich dachte auch aus Zusammenhang von Frage und Auszug der Antwort wird das klar) geht KLAR UND EINDEUTIG HERVOR, dass Frau Dr. Angeln OHNE Verwertung JEDEN GEFANGENEN FISCHES ABLEHNT!


  Dafür hätte ich gern einen Beleg. Ich warte sehnsüchtig darauf, dass mir mal jemand etwas Verwertbares in die Hand gibt, dass ein Offizieller ausnahmslos das Abschlagen aller gefangenen Fische fordert. Derjenige hat von mir sofort eine Anzeige wegen Verstoßes gegen das Tierschutzgesetz am Hals.  Liefere mir also die Munition.


----------



## Knurrhahn (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Die Augen denen öffnen, die abgestimmt haben oder noch abstimmen?
> Das ist zu spät und das Pferd oder Ross, auf welchem Frau H-K reiten wird, ist schon gestriegelt und Angelopa G.M. hält den Steigbügel.



ruck zuck ist aus dem Pferd eine Lasagne gemacht. |rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Ich kann die Frustration der Board-Redaktion zu den Vorgängen um die Verbandsfusion gut nachvollziehen, aber an dem, was Blauzahn da sagt, ist schon was dran.
> 
> Man sollte auch mal Dinge zur Kenntnis nehmen, wie sie sind. Und wenn da hier im Board seitens der Redaktion immer wieder behauptet wird, Spaßangeln sei nicht durch das Tierschutzgesetz verboten, ist das einfach nachweislich falsch. Und ich finde es fahrlässig, hier Leuten einen Floh ins Ohr zu setzen, sie hätten da vor Gericht auch nur die Spur einer Chance, ungeschoren davon zu kommen.
> 
> Auch ich bin der Meinung, dass den Fischen hier eine Empfindensfähigkeit angedichtet wird, die völlig an der Realität vorbeigeht. Trotzdem sieht das die aktuelle Rechtsprechung anders.





Du hast zwar nach wie vor faktisch immer noch nicht recht.

Da aber die Präsidentin mit Dir einer Meinung ist, haben die organisierten Angler - die ja mehrheitlich der Meinung von dir und Frau Dr. sein müssen, wenn sie Frau Dr. gewählt haben - ja vollkommen zurecht für sich diese Präsidentin gewählt, um ihre Minderheit der organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer in den Genuss solcher Regelungen zu bringen, statt dagegen anzugehen..

Pass scho....


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> @ Blauzahn:
> Angeln ist schlicht der Versuch, in seiner Freizeit mittels Angelrute, Schnur und Köder Fische zu fangen.
> 
> Das setzt keine Kenntnisse, Erfolge, Organisatíon noch sonst was voraus.
> ...



Seit wann weichst du aus Thomas?



> Mit solchen Wortspielen spaltet ihr eher die Anglerschaft, als das ihr  sie vereint, denn wenn ihr einerseits behauptet, dass für euch der  organiserte Angler kein Angler ist (bitte Forensuche bemühen), dagegen  in die Aussage von Frau H-K das Gegenteil projeziert, bzw. an den Haaren  herbeizieht, ist das wenig zielführend und Unfug.


Organisiert oder nicht organsiert - darauf reitet ihr (du) doch immer rum...
Der organisierte Angler ist der Depp, weil er nichts für die Unorganisierten tut.
Ich werde morgen Papst und rette die Welt.

@Naturliebhaber.
Ich bitte inständig darum, deiner Zustimmung zu meinem Beitrag nicht dein "tierschutzrechtliches Angelproblem" folgen zu lassen...
Danke


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Und wenn da hier im Board seitens der Redaktion immer wieder behauptet wird, Spaßangeln sei nicht durch das Tierschutzgesetz verboten, ist das einfach nachweislich falsch.


 
Frau Dr. spielt mit ihren Äußerungen unseren gegnern so super in die Karten, dass wir bald alle Caster sein werden. Denn um Fischen Schmerzen, Stess und Leid zu ersparen, gibt es nur einen Weg: Angeln verbieten! 

Steht dafür die liebe Frau Doktor? Würde zu den Aussagen der FDP - als der Tierschutz ins GG aufgenommen wurde - passen.


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Knurrhahn schrieb:


> ruck zuck ist aus dem Pferd eine Lasagne geworden. |rolleyes



Klasse Knurri #6

Und wer erklärt sich bereit diese Lasagne zu verspeisen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



> Organisiert oder nicht organsiert - darauf reitet ihr (du) doch immer rum...


Die Nichtorganisierten haben ja nicht diese Präsidentin mit ihren Kompetenzen, Vorstellungen und ihrem Gentechnikruf gewählt.....

Sie müssen nur drunter leiden, wenn solche Leute wie diese Präsidentin von der überwiegenden Mehrheit der organisierten Angler im VDSF gewählt wird und dann ihre Vorstellung vom Angeln (ALS NICHTANGLERIN!) auch noch als Lobbyarbeit bei Gesetzgebern, Medien oder in der Gesellschaft verbreiten darf....

Deswege reite ich drauf rum - JA!

Noch können die DAV-Delegierten abstimmen, auch wenn der VDSF am 15. bis auf den LSV-NDS versagt hat und sich in seiner klar anglerfeindlichen Ausrichtung erkennen ließ - danach wird man sehen, wie die Mehrheit in den jetzigen DAV-Landesverbänden tickt.

Das wird das Abstimmungsergebnis deutlich zeigen.

Ob sie wirklich zu einem Verband mit so einer Präsidentin übertreten wollen, ohne jedes festschreiben angelpolitischer Punkte, mit einer deutlichern Minderheit im Präsdium und bei Referenten (8 zu 5 zu Gunsten VDSF) und einer fast 3/4 Minderheit in der HV haben sie eh keine Chance.


*Für Angler oder für eine anglerfeindliche Organisation VDSF/DAFV, das ist die einfache Entscheidung am 09.03*.

Dass keine Fakten vorliegen kann jedenfalls am 09.03. KEIN EINZIGER DAV-Delegierter behaupten.


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Ich stehe der FDP und dem liberalen Gedanken recht nahe. Leider muss man die Realität erkennen, das die FDP eine reine Lobby Partei ist. Auf der einen Seite ist die Frau nun für Monsato "zuständig", auf der anderen Seite will sie uns vertreten?

Ich frage mich warum. 

Monsato ist zweifelslos für schlimme Schäden an Natur und Menschen zuständig. Round Up ist wohl eines der besten Beispiele und Berichte darüber jagen mir regelmässig kalte Schauer über den Rücken. Nun setzt sich Frau HK für diese Leute ein. Auf der anderen Seite will sie uns aber, im Sinne des Naturschutzes, zu reinen Knüppelanglern erziehen und spricht uns jede freie Entscheidung bei unserem Hobby ab.

Ich denke, das der Punkt mit den Imkern die ganze Geschichte abrundet. Die gute Frau will sich mit dem "Naturschutz" schmücken. 

Es ist also davon auszugehen, das wenn diese Frau Präsidentin wird, eine vollständige Anbiederung und Gehorsam gegenüber den sogenannten Naturschützern erfolgen wird. So kann sie für Monsanto und die Gen Leute dann der Umwelt schwere Schäden zufügen und indem sie in Deutschland den Angelsport abschafft, kann sie sich hier mit den grünen "Naturschützern" im Gegenzug gut stellen.

DAS jagd mit kalte Schauer über den Rücken...

Die Imker waren schlau nur wir Angler müssen mal wieder allen Leuten beweisen, das wir besonders blöd sind.

Hier im Norden haben wir schon einen Geschäftsführer eines Verbandes, der selber nicht angelt. Der taugt auch nichts. Nun soll eine Nicht-Anglerin also das "höchste Amt" der Angler besetzen. Stellt euch einen Nicht Raucher für die Tabak Lobby oder einen Radfahrer für die Automobil Lobby vor? Es würde lächerlich und peinlich wirken.

Wie ich schon schrieb, nur wir Angler müssen der breiten Bevölkerung mal wieder zeigen, das wir zu den besonders blöden gehören.

Bei der Wahl seiner Lobbyisten gibt es 2 Möglichkeiten. Entweder man hat dort einen, der für die Sache brennt. So einen würde ich mir als Präsident der Angler vorstellen. Jemand der unser Hobby und die unterschiedlichen Facetten liebt und selber praktiziert. Die zweite möglichkeit wäre, das man sich die Loyalität durch hohe Summen Geld erkauft. Wird bei der Lobbyarbeit auch angewandt. 

Nur ich denke, das wir Angler Frau HK nicht mehr bezahlen können, als die Gentechnik Lobby. Unsere Interessen werden an der zweiten Stelle stehen. Mal wieder.

Als der Name zum erstenmal im Gespräch war, da dachte ich nocht: "wie schlimm kann das schon werden?". Inzwischen bin ich mir sicher, das wir so ziemlich die schlimmste Wahl getroffen haben. 

Mit dem Angelsport ging es in Deutschland bisher immer weiter Bergab. Mit dieser Person an der Spitze wird sich das ganze dramatisch verändern. Nun wird der Abwärtstend einen starken Knick erfahren und rapide nach unten gehen.

Von mir an dieser Stelle noch ein Dank an die beiden genannten Autoren und die ungenannten natürlich ebenfalls! Wirklich sehr gute Arbeit und ebenfalls sehr gut geschrieben! Danke dafür!

Ich habe fertig. Und der Angelsport in Deutschland ebenfalls.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



> *Die Imker waren schlau* nur wir Angler müssen mal wieder allen Leuten beweisen, das wir besonders blöd sind.


Schlau genug jedenfalls für H-K bzw. sich nicht mit der einzulassen...
Im Gegensatz zu den VDSFlern, ja.........
So ist dat leider.........


----------



## Allrounder27 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Die Imker haben den Braten gerochen und wussten, das sie nur benutzt werden würden. Aber wir Angler müssen uns mal wieder verraten lassen.

Wahscheinlich ist HK Mohnerts Rache zum Abschied um dem Angelsport den Rest zu geben.


----------



## Ralle 24 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Mit solchen Wortspielen spaltet ihr eher die Anglerschaft, als das ihr sie vereint, denn wenn ihr einerseits behauptet, dass für euch der organiserte Angler kein Angler ist (bitte Forensuche bemühen), dagegen in die Aussage von Frau H-K das Gegenteil projeziert, bzw. an den Haaren herbeizieht, ist das wenig zielführend und Unfug.




Rene,

wenn Du ganz genau hinschaust, findest Du meinen Namen unter dem Bericht. Ich habe die Forensuche bemüht, konnte aber keine diesbezügliche Aussage von mir finden.

Für mich ist jeder Mensch, der einen Bezug zu diesem Hobby hat, ein Angler. Der Anfänger, der Jugendliche, der Profi, der organisierte und der nicht-organisierte.

Hier jetzt eine Spaltung der Angler durch diesen Bericht herbei zu zitieren, ist wohl mehr als an den Haaren herbei gezogen.

Diese Spaltung wird einzig und allein von den Verbänden, und nun im besonderen durch Frau Dr. Happach Kasan forciert. 

Und davon völlig unbelastet, wenn man tagelag recherchiert und feststellt, mit welchem Wechselspiel Frau Dr. Happach Kasan mal die Rolle als Tier- und Naturschützerin einnimmt, mal genau das Gegenteil proklamiert, wie sehr sie in der Kritik genau jener Naturschutzorganisationen steht, mit denen sie zukünftig in Namen und Auftrag der organisierten Angler verhandeln soll, und welche Auswirkungen ihr Wirken auch auf die nicht organisiserten Angler hat, finde ich das eröffnen solcher Nebenkriegsschauplätze, mit Hinblick auf den Stil des AB, als bedenklich und extrem hinterfragenswert.


Wenn Du der Meinung bist, Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan sei eine würdige und kompetente Besetzung dieses Amtes, dann sollst Du das ruhig vertreten. Aber tue das bitte mit Fakten und nicht mit Metakritik.

Und wenn Du der Meinung bist, dass Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan nicht die geeignete Besetzung für dieses Amt ist, dann bringe bitte Deine diesbezüglichen Argumente, sofern sie von meinen differieren.

Ich finde es auf gut Deutsch gesagt verstörend, wenn jedesmal im Wortlaut geklaubt wird, und die eigentliche Aussage damit völlig in den Hintergrund gerückt wird. 

So. Und wenn Du ein persönliches Problem mit dem Stil dieses Berichtes hast, dann wende Dich per Mail oder PN an mich, oder ruf mich einfach nochmal an. Meine Nummer hast Du ja. 

Das hier ist zu wichtig, um auf solche Art zerredet zu werden.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Man sollte auch mal Dinge zur Kenntnis nehmen, wie sie sind. Und wenn da hier im Board seitens der Redaktion immer wieder behauptet wird, Spaßangeln sei nicht durch das Tierschutzgesetz verboten, ist das einfach nachweislich falsch. Und ich finde es fahrlässig, hier Leuten einen Floh ins Ohr zu setzen, sie hätten da vor Gericht auch nur die Spur einer Chance, ungeschoren davon zu kommen.



Und auch Dir ein paar klare Worte.

Ich weiß nicht, was Du in meine Worte hineininterpretierst.
Angeln ohne jegliche, im Voraus festgelegt Verwertungsabsicht, ist zwar nicht explizit verboten, dürfte aber bei offensivem Vertreten des fanatischen C&R Gedankens im Falle einer Anzeige, fast immer zu einer Verurteilung führen.

1000mal geschrieben und so wahr wie das Amen in der Kirche.

Hier geht es um die selektive Entnahme. Um die Entscheidung des Anglers, ob er den grade eben gefangenen Fisch verwerten kann und will.
Und hier geht es darum, dass genau diese Entscheidung dem Angler abgenommen werden soll, so dass er gezwungen ist, jeden gefangenen und nicht geschonten Fisch zu töten. Und dass er im Zuge dessen, wenn er eine generelle Verwertung nicht von vorherein gewährleisten kann, nicht angeln gehen darf. 


Und auch Dir sei gesagt, dass dies nur *ein* Aspekt in der Summe von Kritikpunkten ist, die gegen Frau Happach-Kasan zu Buche stehen. 

Und ich kann wieter nur jedem empfehlen, sich mal eine Stunde hizusetzen und mit dem Namen Happach-Kasan in Verbindung mit Tier- oder Naturschutz, mit Genmanipulation oder mit Monsanto zu googlen.
Hier, und das kann ich Dir garantieren, wurde nur ein Bruchteil dessen zitiert, was man im Netz an erschreckenden Nachrichten finden kann.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Von mir an dieser Stelle noch ein Dank an die beiden genannten Autoren und die ungenannten natürlich ebenfalls! Wirklich sehr gute Arbeit und ebenfalls sehr gut geschrieben! Danke dafür!


Jepp!

Und zu den kritischen Stimmen, die einen gewissen partikulären Bildzeitungsstil bemängeln: |wavey:

Es geht um Politik und Dinge, die einem mehr als nur die Hutschnur hochkochen lassen |krach:

Sozusagen jede Eizelle im Sack brodeln lassen, und das im wahrsten Sinn weil es um unsere Enkel und Nachkommen geht, bzw. die es dann nicht mehr geben wird. |krach:

Da ist ein bischen Polemik, ein bischen Realpolitik so ganz verkehrt nicht. Vor allem mag ich die niemandem vorwerfen, auch wenn man es sachlicher und unemotionaller machen hätte hätte hätte machen können, rein für wen denn? #c




Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Es ist also davon auszugehen, das wenn diese Frau Präsidentin wird, eine vollständige Anbiederung und Gehorsam gegenüber den sogenannten Naturschützern erfolgen wird. *So kann sie für Monsanto und die Gen Leute dann der Umwelt schwere Schäden zufügen und indem sie in Deutschland den Angelsport abschafft, kann sie sich hier mit den grünen "Naturschützern" im Gegenzug gut stellen.*
> 
> DAS jagd mit kalte Schauer über den Rücken...
> ...
> ...


DAS jagd mir auch kalte Schauer über den Rücken ... aber auch heiß ganz woander hin. 
Ich weigere mich schlichtweg, die Möglichkeit nur noch Lachszuchtgehege im Meer, Zander im Tank, usw., Fischbrei aus der Tube, Betrisierung, eingelullte unkritische Konsumenten und Unfruchtbarmachung zuzulassen. That's it! :g


Und hier noch eins, was mir dazu irgendwie immer wieder einfällt - einfach ein paar mal mitsingen: :m

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xV1ZeLnCkD4
Hans Scheibner - kaufen Sie sich Ihren eigenen Abgeordneten MdB
Schon ein bischen älter, immer noch brandaktuell, inzwischen klappt(e) das ja selbst mit Bundes- und Ministerpräsidenten!


----------



## angler1996 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Tut mir leid.
Spaltung wo?
Zunächst mal soll sie ja wohl Chefin vom neuen Bundesverband werden und als solche möge sie zunächst mal die darin Organisierten vertreten.
Ansonsten wäre sie dort völlig fehl am Platze, m.M. nach.
Ob das eine gute Wahl war, eine Gentechnikvertreterin zu nehmen ? Ich denke nicht , aber ist so .
Sicher haben die Standpunkte des Bundesverbandes einen Einfluss ( zumindest theoretisch, falls er welchen hat) und damit auch eine Wirkung für Nichtorganisierte, dafür können aber die Organsisierten nix. Letztlich könne gern alle Nichtorganisierten ja ne Interessenvertretung gründen, wären glatt in der Überzahl ( und plötzlich organisiert)

Das heißt bitte nicht , dass ich gut finde , was die da treiben. Aber so ist doch wohl die Realität.
Gruß A.


----------



## Blauzahn (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Hallo Ralf,

ein paar Worte seien mir erlaubt...



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Rene,
> 
> wenn Du ganz genau hinschaust, findest Du meinen Namen unter dem Bericht. Ich habe die Forensuche bemüht, konnte aber keine diesbezügliche Aussage von mir finden.
> 
> ...



Im Übrigen hatte ich heute die Gelegenheit auf einer Veranstaltung, einem EU-Parlamentarier der FDP bei einer Gastrede zum Thema "Naturschutz und Lobbyarbeit in Brüssel" zu folgen und ich muß sagen, dieser Herr wartet schon sehr lang auf die Angler in Brüssel.
Besonders, nachdem letztes Jahr eine Delegation unseres LV u.a. ihn in Brüssel besuchte.

Die (Kon)Fusion hält niemand mehr auf, und eine Gegenstimme befleckt nur die weisse Weste der Zustimmenden am 9. März.
Ich fahre nicht hin...

Nochn Abendgruß


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



> Die (Kon)Fusion hält niemand mehr auf, und eine Gegenstimme befleckt nur die weisse Weste der Zustimmenden am 9. März


Man könnte auch ((zu)(provokant?) eine Zustimmung/Prostimme angesichts der Fakten zur Präsidentin und deren Einstellung als Selbstbefleckung bezeichnen ........



> Das sind die in Zukunft zu bewältigenden Probleme, welche auf die Angler zukommen, an die man nicht mal im Traum gewagt hat zu denken
> und die kommen nicht, wie suggeriert, aus Deutschland und dem neuen Bundesverband.


Egal woher die Gefahr kommen mag - Frau Dr. H-K wird mit ihrem Verband, ihren Ansichten und Einstellungen immer das Problem, und nie auch nur ansatzweise die Lösung sein.



> Ich fahre nicht hin...


Sehr, sehr schade - vollkommen ernst gemeint!!!..........


----------



## Lui Nairolf (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich stehe der FDP und dem liberalen Gedanken recht nahe.



Die FDP und der "liberale Gedanke" haben relativ wenig gemein, eigentlich gar nichts. Denn die FDP erkauft sich die Freiheit der Wenigen (= vertretenes Klientel) auf Kosten von Vielen (v. a. der sozial und wirtschaftlich weniger begünstigten).

Wie weit die FDP und ihre Vertreter von einer wirklich freiheitlichen Einstellung mittlerweile entfernt sind, zeigen doch auch die Aussagen der Frau Doktor. Wie sonst wäre es zu erklären, dass die ach so liberale Politikerin den Anglern die Freiheit verweigert, selbst zu entscheiden, wie und was sie mit ihrem Fang machen?

Ansonsten fällt mir gerade im Zusammenhang mit der FDP (aber auch mit der Fusion) nur immer wieder ein:

NUR DIE DÜMMSTEN KÄLBER WÄHLEN IHRE SCHLÄCHTER SELBER!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Wer übrigens an einem tiefgehenden Eindruck, in wessem Geiste diese Frau arbeitet, interessiert ist, sollte sich mal hier informieren:
http://www.abgeordnetenwatch.de/dr_christel_happach_kasan-650-5697-3.html

Besonders interessant sind ihre Kommentare zum Thema Verbraucherschutz (Gentechnik), aber auch der Rest ist aufschlussreich.

Welche Gründe man gegen leicht verständliche Lebensmittelkennzeichnung finden kann, ist schon belustigend.

"Dessen Brot ich ess, dessen Lied ich sing."


----------



## Jose (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...
> Welche Gründe man gegen leicht verständliche Lebensmittelkennzeichnung finden kann, ist schon belustigend....




aber insgesamt effektiv: so wird pferd zu rind, ein X zum U.


----------



## angler1996 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

was soll denn gespalten werden?

Angler die aus Rollendiskussionen " Glaubenskriege" eröffnen? Läßt sich problemlos auf andere Produkte übertragen.

Angler, die nen Artikler von Dr. Meinelt zerreißen? Thomas , du hast den Artiker in guter Absicht selbst reingesetzt.
Nur wer nicht erkennt, dass dieser Artikel unsere rechtliche Basis beschreibt, naja.Man kann ja so trefflich sein hohes Wissen dokumentieren. das will ich nicht in Abrede stellen.
Nur wo bliebt die Vernunft?
( setz mal den Artikel von Sailfisch wieder rein und es wird das Gleiche passieren)



Angler , die nicht bereit sind, Kochtopfangeln und oder C/R zu tolerieren?

Fliegenfischer , die eh auf den Rest herab blicken

Ich kann's beliebig fortsetzen, das hat alles nix mit organisiert zu tun.

Ja , das sollte provozieren:m

Es gibt nichts zu spalten. Es gäbe was zu Einen.

Von den unterschiedlichen Auffassungen in DAV und VDSF ganz abgesehen.

Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



> Es gibt nichts zu spalten. Es gäbe was zu Einen.


Eben - und die Präsidentin hat ja klargemacht, dass sie genau das nicht will.

Einen.

NDS rausgeekelt.

Nicht organisierte Angler verunglimpft.

So läuft "einen" sicher eher subotpimal...

Leben und leben lassen - solange die von den Verbänden sich nicht in Gesetzgebung einmischen würden (die ja auch alle andern betreffen), sondern ihre (für mich seltsamen) Regeln nur verbandsintern anwenden, würde ja auch keiner meckern.

Ich will denen das ja nicht verbieten, dass sie sich solche Regeln geben - Nur dass sie mir dem Unfug andere über Gesetzgebung belästigen wollen, das passt mír halt nicht.

Würde der Verband dafür kämpfen, gesetzliche Restriktionen abzuschaffen, könnten die wegen mir intern beschliessen was sie wollen.

Das könnte das Ansehen der Angler nicht ansatzweise so beschädigen, wie dieses aktuelle Theater und dieses Personal -  explizit auch und gerade eine solche Präsidentin - des VDSF/DAFV........

Das Problem ist ja, dass die mit solchen Leuten und Ideen wie im Artikel geschildert an die Öffentlichkeit gehen - und das wirft nunmal ein schlechts Bild dann auf alle Angler, wenn man solches Spitzenpersonal mit solchen Ideen hat..

Und darüber muss man alle Angler informieren - ihnen zumindest die Möglichkeit geben, das zu lesen..


----------



## Trollhorn (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Mal davon abgesehen, dass ich Fr. Dr. Happach-Kasan aus verschiedenen (auch hier sehr gut aufgelisteten) Gründen für keine geeignete Wahl als Vertretung für uns Angler empfinde, muss ich dennoch nachfragen wozu dieses Zitat hier dienen sollte?



> Der nächste Schritt war die Erzeugung von    Mutanten. Dies geschieht durch Bestrahlung, aber auch durch den Einsatz    mutagener Substanzen wie Senfgas oder Äthylmethylsulfat.
> 
> Quelle:   http://www.ipd.fnst.org/webcom/show_...de-true/i.html



Ersteinmal listet ihr dieses Zitat unter dem Unterpunkt "Happach-Kasan und der Tierschutz" auf. Entnommen ist das Zitat jedoch aus einem Artikel von ihr über grüne Gentechnik - wo liegt da jetzt ein Zusammenhang?

Apropos Zusammenhang: In dem Abschnitt aus dem euer Zitat stammt erläutert die "gute" Frau übrigens die Geschichte der grünen Gentechnik (meiner Meinung nach sehr lesenswert)...worauf zielt ihr hier ab?

Geht es einfach nur darum den Lesern mit Wörtern wie "Mutanten", "Bestrahlung", "Senfgas" oder "Ethylmethylsulfat" Angst zu machen und somit Frau Happach-Kasan in ein noch schlechteres Licht zu rücken? Wenn das so sein sollte dann finde ich das unangebracht. Bleibt doch einfach bei den belegbaren Fakten, denn allein dadurch sollte doch allen klar werden wie unglücklich die Wahl von Frau Happach-Kasan als Vertreterin für uns Angler ist.


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Trollhorn schrieb:


> Ersteinmal listet ihr dieses Zitat unter dem Unterpunkt "Happach-Kasan und der Tierschutz" auf. Entnommen ist das Zitat jedoch aus einem Artikel von ihr über grüne Gentechnik - wo liegt da jetzt ein Zusammenhang?



Nirgends.

Das ist schlicht ein handwerklicher Fehler. Das Zitat gehört selbstverständlich zur Gentechnik. Der Bericht wurde zigmal umgebaut, gekürzt, ergänzt, verändert und dabei ist dieses Zitat in die falsche Sparte gerückt. 
Und wenn man seinen eigenen Artikel zum dutzendsten mal gelesen und umgebaut hat, nimmt man offensichtliche Fehler manchmal nicht mehr wahr.

Das ist Mist, aber zum Glück steht der entsprechende Link darunter, so dass der Leser, so wie Du, das richtig zuordnen kann.

Sorry.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

@ Trollhorn:
#6#6#6
Super aufgepaßt, auch von mir *SORRY!!, *dass uns dieser Fehler der Platzierung des Zitates durchging.

Ist geändert und steht jetzt da wos hingehört, unter Gentechnik/Monsanto..

*DANKE* füs aufpassen!!


----------



## Trollhorn (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

@ Ralle und Thomas

Das kann ja mal passieren. Ich weiß selbst das solche Artikel viel Arbeit machen und man leicht mal den Überblick verliert. Ich wollte den Artikel auch nicht madig machen (falls es so rüber kam). 

Das besagte Zitat finde ich dennoch leicht unpassend, denn es beschreibt Methoden, welche bereits in der Grundlagenforschung angewandt werden um bestimmte Gene von Organismen zu entschlüsseln und zu charakterisieren. Die Erzeugung von Mutanten war und ist somit äußerst wichtig für das heutige biochemische Verständnis unserer Umwelt und ist bei weitem nicht exklusiver Bestandteil der von euch abgelehnten grünen Gentechnik.


----------



## Lommel (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Bei mir läuft jedenfalls beim lesen des Berichtes ein Schauer über den Rücken.

Als Angler nutze ich, wie die Jäger die Natur, im Gegenzug wird von uns durch Geld und freiwillige Arbeitsdienste, die Habitate gepflegt, gesäubert und erhalten. Das kommt nicht nur den Fischen zugute, auch bedrohte Vogelarten und Amphibien finden dort (wieder) ihren Lebensraum. Ziel von uns allen, egal ob Boilie- Spinn- oder was weiss ich -angler, ist die Erhalt der Natur auch für unsere Kinder und Kindeskinder.

Eine Präsidentin die die Anglerschaft auf reine Fischentnahme reduziert und nicht unsere Arbeit für den Naturschutz in den Fokus stellt und als Höhepunkt noch eine Nähe zur Gentechnik hat, ist einfach eine schlechte (um nicht zu sagen katastrophale) Wahl.

Jedenfalls danke für diesen Bericht.

LG Lommel


----------



## silversurfer81 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Wenn ich die ganzen Spielchen und Wirrungen zur "Vereinigung" der Verbände mitbekomme könnte ich nur noch :c:c:c
Eine Verbesserung wird es nicht geben, im Gegenteil - ich sehe mich und viele andere Angler nur noch im Urlaub angeln...und zwar im AUSLAND wo man derlei Theater, Regelungswut, Schwachsinn, Hirnrissigkeiten usw nicht nötig hat.#q

Traurig aber wahr: "Deutschland einig Anglerland" wird es so nicht geben.#d

Anstatt sich im Pöstchenschiebersumpf zu verlaufen sollte man die wirklich wichtigen Dinge im Auge behalten und anpacken, aber anscheinend ist es im Verband wie in der Politik - größtenteils ohne Ahnung mit gefährlichem Halbwissen, aber mit Feuereifer genau das Gegenteil vom Notwendingen tun...

BTW: es bleibt mir nur zu hoffen, dass "meine" Interessenvertreter vom DAV am 09.03. "richtig" und zum Wohle der Anglerschaft entscheiden und nicht vorher schon "auf Linie" gebracht wurden...

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



> es bleibt mir nur zu hoffen, dass "meine" Interessenvertreter vom DAV am 09.03. "richtig" und zum Wohle der Anglerschaft entscheiden und nicht vorher schon "auf Linie" gebracht wurden...


Die Hoffnung kommt ein wenig spät, berichgtet haben wir da ja schon seit 2 Jahren.
Da dürfte auch schon alles durch seinn beim DAV.

Da hätte man früher andere Mehrheiten suchen müsen, so bist Du da jetzt wohl im DAV eher in der Minderheit..


----------



## silversurfer81 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Hallo Thomas,

die Hoffnung stirbt ja zuletzt...aber was sind die Alternativen????
Austritt, Hobby aufgeben, oder hoffen, dass irgendwo noch Vernunft der Beteiligten herkommt... oder gar ein neuer (alter) Verband?

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



> aber was sind die Alternativen????


Naja, und was soll schon passieren ohne die jetzigen Verbände?

Welcher Angler braucht die?

Welcher Verein braucht die wirklich?

Was tun die für das Geld der Angler wirklich?

Kein Politiker käme von sich aus drauf, Nachtangeln zu verbieten, Setzkescher, Wertungsangeln, Abknüppelgebote zu verhängen etc.. 

Und kein Tierschützer hat da wirklich genug Ahnung von (sonst hätten viele Vereine/Verbände richtig Schwierigkeiten..).....

Das  kam ja alles von VDSF-LV und BV und wurde von denen an die Politik herangetragen....

Was soll also groß schlimmer werden ohne diese Verände?

Und wie viele Vereine sind schon nicht mehr organisiert in Verbänden und setzen das Geld statt dessen lieber zielgerichtet für ihre Angler ein?

Und das werden nicht weniger....

Wie viele Angler machen das auch schon nicht mehr mit und kehren den Vereinen den Rücken??

Und auch das werden nicht weniger....

Der LSFV-NDS hat das erkannt und will sich zum Dienstleister statt Herrscher der Angler entwickeln, um dieser Entwicklung Einhalt zu gebieten - man wird sehen..

Dass der DAFV mit diesem erwählten Personal das eher die Sackgasse als eine Weiterentwicklung darstellt, dürfte nicht nur ich vermuten....

Aber es gibt ja die Alternativen wie in NDS und ich bin sicher, dass das auch bundesweit immer mehr werden.

Weitere VDSF-Verbände werden diesen VDSF/DAFV nicht weiter finanzieren wollen.

Und ich denke, dass sich auch einige DAV-LV den möglichst schnellen Austritt überlegen werden, wenn die Rechnungen nach Rechtskraft VDSF/DAFV präsentiert werden:
Sowohl die angelpolitischen wie die finanziellen "Rechnungen"...

Es liegen spannende Jahre vor uns mit einer Vielzahl an Möglichkeiten und Entwicklungen, da bin ich sicher...

Aber die Floskel von "Deutschland - einig Anglerland" können sich die (Kon)Fusionäre in die Tonne treten.

Da hätten sie die Angler mitnehmen müssen, statt sie - wie auch kritische LV wie NDS - zu diffamieren und auszugrenzen.

Um zum eigentlichen Thema zurück zu kommen:

Dass jemand wie Nichtanglerin, Gentechnik- und Agrarindustriebefürworterin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan mit ihren überall nachlesbaren Ansichten und Einstellungen mit Sicherheit niemand ist, der Angler in der Kommunikation mit anderen Naturschutzverbänden oder gegenüber Medien und Gesellschaft wirkungsvoll und vor allem positiv vertreten kann, werden sicher viele Menschen, Angler und Wähler so sehen..

Was sich die (Kon)Fusionäre davon bzw. von ihr versprechen, kann ich nicht nachvollziehen - es wurde ja auch nie etwas dazu von denen veröffentlicht...

Als weiterführende Lektüre zu dem Thema Verbände/Funktionäre/Kompetenz empfehle ich dazu den Artikel aus der Jagdzeitung Pirsch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258743


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Für jemand, der bei Fischen so sehr um Tierschutz besorgt ist (kaltblütige, niederste Wirbeltiergattung ohne nachgewiesenes Schmerzempfinden), ist Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan bei Brandzeichen auf den zarten Schenkeln warmblütiger, wohl schmerzempfindender Säugetiere wie Pferden aber ganz schön kaltblütig:
http://www.baltic-horse-show.de/201...l-happach-kasan-fdp-ein-verbot-ist-vom-tisch/

Wo ist da der vernünftige Grund??

Pferdelasagne??

Ich persönlich find sowas nur heuchlerisch ....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich find sowas nur heuchlerisch ....




Oder sehr,sehr berechnend !


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Würde es nicht besser machen.................

Gibts Pferdeverbände?

Ist Frau Dr. da auch aktiv?

Zahlen die vielleicht besser?


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für jemand, der bei Fischen so sehr um Tierschutz besorgt ist (kaltblütige, niederste Wirbeltiergattung ohne nachgewiesenes Schmerzempfinden), ist Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan bei Brandzeichen auf den zarten Schenkeln warmblütiger, wohl schmerzempfindender Säugetiere wie Pferden aber ganz schön kaltblütig:
> http://www.baltic-horse-show.de/201...l-happach-kasan-fdp-ein-verbot-ist-vom-tisch/
> 
> Wo ist da der vernünftige Grund??
> ...




Aber bitte Thomas. Da ist doch nix heuchlerisches dran.


Oder ?

http://www.hw-ehrenberg.de/content/happach-kasan-aigner-muss-ank%C3%BCndigungen-auch-taten-folgen-lassen

Naja, es geht ja um Pferde, da ist Hüh und Hott nunmal angesagt.|supergri


Da der Link wohl nicht geht, hier als  .pdf


----------



## Naturliebhaber (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Für jemand, der bei Fischen so sehr um Tierschutz besorgt ist (kaltblütige, niederste Wirbeltiergattung ohne nachgewiesenes Schmerzempfinden), ist Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan bei Brandzeichen auf den zarten Schenkeln warmblütiger, wohl schmerzempfindender Säugetiere wie Pferden aber ganz schön kaltblütig:
> http://www.baltic-horse-show.de/201...l-happach-kasan-fdp-ein-verbot-ist-vom-tisch/
> 
> Wo ist da der vernünftige Grund??
> ...



 Unter anderem die Grünen und Kurt Beck von der SPD sind da klarer: 
Brandzeichen bei Pferden sind Tierquälerei. 
http://www.ndr.de/regional/niedersachsen/brandzeichen127.html
http://www.mulewf.rlp.de/einzelansi...-und-hoefken-schenkelbrand-ist-tierquaelerei/ 

Und wenn sich Frau Happach-Kasan dafür einsetzt, setzt sie sich für den Erhalt von legaler Tierquälerei ein.  

Und mit solchen Galionsfiguren will der Bundesverband in konstruktive Gespräche mit Natur- und Tierschutzverbänden einsteigen? Schwer vorstellbar.


----------



## frankiefish (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Man zeige mir den Politiker, der wirklich das Wohl der Tierheit im Visier hat, oder auch Menschheit. Alle Wege führen durch die Geldbörse. Da zählen Leichen oder Unwissenheit nix!!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



> Und wenn sich Frau Happach-Kasan dafür einsetzt, setzt sie sich für den Erhalt von legaler Tierquälerei ein. Und mit solchen Galionsfiguren will der Bundesverband in konstruktive Gespräche mit Natur- und Tierschutzverbänden einsteigen? Schwer vorstellbar.


Sie wurde von *allen *Delegierten des VDSF aber doch gewählt - bis auf die des LSFV-NDS, meines Wissens, die sich ja enthielten, da sie diesen DAFV eh nicht wollen...

Die zustimmenden Delegierten werden das ja wohl alles gewusst haben - die waren doch informiert.

Oder willlst Du behaupten, die wären so gewissenlos, einfach abzustimmen, was von oben vorgegeben wird, ohne informiert zu sein??

Nenenene, das ist der Wunsch der Mehrheit der im VDSF/DAFV organisierten zahlenden Angler, eine solche Präsidentin zu haben...

Und die DAVler werden wohl auch zustimmen...


@ Ralle:
No comment, bei Nichtpolitikern/Nichtverbandlern hätten solche inhaltlichen Wendungen wohl schon zu diversen Untersuchungen/Nachfragen geführt........


----------



## frankiefish (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

@Naturliebhaber
Ich hoffe du bist nicht tätowiert oder ähnliches. Mal abgesehen davon, daß Pferde sich nicht äußern können, zumindest nicht verbal, ist dies eine Praktik die seit langer Zeit verwendet wird und nachweislich den Pferden keinen Schaden zugefügt hat. Ich finde es mittlerweile in GER absolut zum Kotzen, daß jegliches Handeln hinterfragt wird. Man redet vom mündigen Bürger, will ihn aber überhaupt nicht. Maßregelung ohne Ende, nur eins ist sicher: ICH entscheide welchen Fisch ich mitnehme oder nicht. Denn ich bin in der Beziehung ein mündiger Bürger, und da redet mir niemand rein....


----------



## frankiefish (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

@thomas9904
genau das ist ja wohl so, wir haben jemanden gefunden, hurra, wir müssen nicht weiter suchen.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



> ICH entscheide welchen Fisch ich mitnehme oder nicht.
> Denn ich bin in der Beziehung ein mündiger Bürger, und da redet mir niemand rein....


Doch.

Der DAFV und seine Präsidentin und ihr Präsidium..

Zumindest wollen die das ...

Dir sagen wie Du zu angeln und was Du mitzunehmen hast...

Die wissen das besser, glaub das mal..

Vor allem Nichtanglerin Frau Dr....


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Würde es nicht besser machen.................
> 
> Gibts Pferdeverbände?
> 
> ...



Für UNS nicht besser:m


Hmm...lies mal den Punkt Wirtschaftsfaktor Pferd
http://www.pferd-aktuell.de/fn/zahlen--fakten/zahlen--fakten


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



> Hmm...lies mal den Punkt Wirtschaftsfaktor Pferd



Gibts ja auch für Angler - nur nicht von Verbänden, von Arlinghaus - aber der wird ja vom VDSF/DAFV verteufelt ;-))

3 Mio. Angler mit ca. 6 Milliarden volkswirtschaftlichem Umsatz/Jahr..

Zu anglerfreundlich............

Darf man Fischen, die man zurücksetzen muss (Schonzeit/Schonmaß) eigentlich ein Brandzeichen verpassen?

Oder wäre das Tierquälerei, weils keine Pferde sind??




Sorry, da bleibt echt nur noch Sarkasmus bei sowenig inhaltlicher Konsistenz - aber was hat die Frau eigentlich gegen Angler, dass sie andere Gruppen gegenüber Anglern in Tierschutzhinsicht so bevorzugt wie die Pferdeleute??

Die müssen die Klepper nicht mal schlachten wegen sinnvollem Grund/menschlicher Ernährung...

Die dürfen Flucht- und Herdentiere wie Pferde in Einzelboxen halten mit ein paar Stunden Auslauf in der Woche - lebenslänglich!!

Kein Angler hat mit nem Fisch (normale Größe) viel länger als 5 Minuten zu tun....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (24. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sie wurde von *allen *Delegierten des VDSF aber doch gewählt


 
Die sich ja in vielen Fällen auch - je nachdem in welcher Funktion/Mission gerade unterwegs - den Namen Wendehals auf die Stirn schreiben können. 

Denn als Geschäftsführer eines LV - in der nebenberuflichen Position eines Politikers - einen "Stadtstrand" zu fordern und dadurch ein gesetzlich geschütztes Biotop zu zerstören, finde ich ähnlich heuchlerisch. 

Scheint in Verbänden ein weit verbreitetes Phänomenen zu sein...


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Offenbar ist das Thema zu gehaltvoll für den größten Teil der Angler.

Hier geht es doch nicht darum, eine Person zu dikreditieren.
Hier geht es um die Tauglichkeit für ein Amt.

Hier geht es darum, den Anglern aufzuzeigen, wer in Zukunft die oberste Vertreterin der deutschen Angler ist.

Eine Person, die im Kreuzfeuer von Tier- und Naturschutzverbänden steht. Eine Person, die - metaphorisch - mit Steinen beworfen wird, wenn sie in den Kreis der Naturschützer einzudringen versucht.

Eine Person, die nachweislich mit dem Thema Tier- und Naturschutz jongliert, wie es grade passt.

Eine Person, der erhebliche Nähe zu einem Konzern nachgesagt wird, dessen Produkte und Geschäfte schon seit Jahrzehnten und bis heute, für schwerste Umweltschäden verantwortlich gemacht wird.

Eine Person die die Gefährdung von Alkohol und Tabak über die der jahrzehntelangen und großflächigen Ausbringung von Pflanzenschutzmitteln stellt.

Hier geht es auch um Delegierte, die diese Person als einzige Kandidatin vorgesetzt bekommen und gehorsam gewählt haben, bzw. was den DAV angeht, dies offenbar zu tun gedenken.



Es ist doch komisch, dass die Mehrzahl der Angler diese Person für ungeeignet halten, Präsidentin der deutschen Angler zu sein, sie aber auf der anderen Seite von genau den Delegierten gewählt wird, die ihr Mandat der ablehnenden Masse der Angler verdanken.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Die Verbandsnebelwerfer sind aber schon aktiv bei anderen, schon erledigten Baustellen, um eine solche Diskussion zu verhindern...

Gut, dass Du mal wieder zum Kern der Sache kommst.
Danke..


----------



## Fischdieb (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Woher nimmst Du die Erkenntnis, dass die Mehrzahl der Deutschen Angler Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan für ungeeignet halten, Präsidentin des DAFV zu sein?
Habe ich irgendeinen repräsentative Umfrage verpasst? 


Oder ist das Deine rein private Mutmaßung? Danns solltest Du das auch so deutlich machen.

Den der Teil der organisierten deutschen Anglerschaft hält sie ja für geeignet, das ist zumindest deutlich belegbar über das Wahlverhalten. 
Natürlich den 9.3. mal abwartend.


----------



## Fischdieb (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Thomas, ist es so schlimm, mal eine andere Meinung zu haben und diese auch zu vertreten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



> Den der Teil der organisierten deutschen Anglerschaft hält sie ja für geeignet, das ist zumindest deutlich belegbar über das Wahlverhalten.


Das ist wahr!!

Wobei ich immer noch nicht verstehe warum.

Das konnte oder wollte noch niemand erklären - auch die gute Frau Dr. nicht.

Wollen die organisierten auch Ausbau von Kanälen und Schleusenanlagen wie Frau Dr.?

Mehr Gentechnik und Agrarindustrie bei allen gewässerbedenklichen Folgen wie Frau Dr.??

Mehr Tierschutzdruck für Angler wie für Reiter wie Frau Dr.??

Keinen Plan und Ziel, wie das vorwärtsgehen soll mit dem DAFV??

Da will sie ja erst nach dem 09.03. anfangen dran zu arbeiten.
Das wurde sie ja von der Dame des Rheinischen explizit gefragt auf der HV. 

Die Antwort war, dass die Ziele und deren Finanzierung ja erst noch erarbeitet werden müssen, man aber guter Hoffnung sei, das bis zur HV im November zu schaffen.......

Mal sehen, ob man da irgendwann mal Antworten kriegt, warum die alle gewählt wurden ohne zu wissen, was dann das Ziel nun eigentlich sein soll und wer da dann was für diese Ziele tun soll.........


Das kann man nur erahnen, wenn man sich bereits getätigte Veröffentlichungen mal durchliest - deswegen haben wir die von Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan ja gesammelt......

Personen stehen ja auch für Programme - das von Frau Dr. kann man an Hand der Veröffentlichungen ja erahnen - und als designierte Präsidentin ist sie da die wichtigste Personalie im VDSF/DAFV.

Warum das die Mehrzahl der organisierten Angler in VDSF/DAFV so will und deswegen genau diese Präsidetin gewählt hatl??

Keine Ahnung.....................

.Auch wenn ich da solange fragen werde, bis Antworten kommen............

Aber ich respektiere natürlich auch eine für mich nicht ansatzweise nachvollziehbare demokratische Mehrheitsentscheidung der im VDSF/DAFV organisierten Angler......


----------



## Fischdieb (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

..das Du das anders sieht ist mir klar, ich hatte ja aber auch Ralle 24 gefragt, auf was er seine Aussagen gründet...

...und alles im Leben verstehe ich auch nicht, akzeptieres aber...


----------



## angler1996 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Fischdieb.:ist mir was entgangen und die Dame hat sich bei Dir vorgestellt? Und was spricht deiner Meinung nach für Sie?
Bestenfalls das Präsdium des VDSF hat ja wohl dafür gestimmt ( DAV steht noch aus) , Aber- ich kenne keinen Angler, der gefragt wurde#c

Gruß A.


----------



## Fischdieb (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Ja, Dir ist was entgangen....

Und bitte nicht immer alles durcheinander werfen. 

Mir ging um die Behauptung, dass die Mehrheit der deutschen Angler die Dame nicht haben möchten. Und ich wollte nur die Quelle bzw. die Umfragewerte wissen. Und nicht das VDSF Präsidium hat für sie gestimmt, sondern, bis auf NDS, alle Delegierten der Landesverbände des VDSF. Und diese repräsentieren ja ihre Mitglieder, sprich Angler. Oder?


----------



## angler1996 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

naja , da fehlt mir schon die Antwort , was für sie spricht.
Die demokratischen Strukturen sind mir durchaus bekannt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



			
				Fischdieb schrieb:
			
		

> Und nicht das VDSF Präsidium hat für sie gestimmt, sondern, bis auf NDS, alle Delegierten der Landesverbände des VDSF. Und diese repräsentieren ja ihre Mitglieder, sprich Angler. Oder?


*So ist es!*

Die kriegen genau das, was die Mehrheit der im VDSF/DAFV organisierten Angler eben will, deswegen wurde die Präsidentin ja gewähl!!

Ihre Einstellung ist ja überall nachlesbar:
 Ausbau von Kanälen und Schleusenanlagen 

Mehr Gentechnik und Agrarindustrie bei allen gewässerbedenklichen 

Mehr Tierschutzdruck für Angler wie für Reiter 

Keinen Plan und Ziel, wie das vorwärtsgehen soll mit dem DAFV

Da will Frau Dr. ja erst nach dem 09.03. *anfangen* dran zu arbeiten.

Das wurde sie ja von der Dame des Rheinischen explizit gefragt auf der HV. 

Die Antwort war, dass die Ziele und deren Finanzierung ja erst noch erarbeitet werden müssen, man aber guter Hoffnung sei, das bis zur HV im November zu schaffen.......

Mal sehen, ob man da irgendwann mal Antworten kriegt, warum die alle gewählt wurden ohne zu wissen, was dann das Ziel nun eigentlich sein soll und wer da dann was für diese Ziele tun soll.........

Warum die organisierten im VDSF/DAFV das alles wollen?

Keinen blassen Schimmer.......................


----------



## Bxxntxhxntxr (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Hallo,
was mich mal interessiert, bekommt die Frau Dr. dafür Geld?
Gruß
 Michael


----------



## raubangler (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was mich mal interessiert, bekommt die Frau Dr. dafür Geld?
> Gruß
> Michael




Fuer den Stress hier waere eine Verguetung wohl auch angebracht....


----------



## Lazarus (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> naja , da fehlt mir schon die Antwort , was für sie spricht.
> Die demokratischen Strukturen sind mir durchaus bekannt.


Was in meinen  Augen für sie spricht? Sie ist Politikerin. Damit wird sie das tun, wofür man (wir, die Angler) sie bezahlt.
Ich hoffe doch, dass sie eine ordentliche Aufwandsentschädigung für ihren Posten erhält.

Sie hat Kontakte, kann gut mit Menschen und hat Durchsetzungsvermögen. Das beweist ihre Karriere. 

Sie ist gegen die weitere Verbauung der Flüsse mit Wasserkraftwerken.

*In einem anderen Thread wird beklagt, dass unsere Verbände nicht professionell genug sind, jetzt soll ein Politprofi verpflichtet werden und es ist auch wieder nicht recht.*


Was _nicht_ gegen sie spricht:


 Dass sie (angeblich) nicht selbst angelt. Es reicht vollkommen, wenn sie unsere Interessen vertritt.
Dass sie hinter der grünen Gentechnik steht, ist mir in diesem Zusammenhang egal. Anbau von Genmais finde ich falsch, noch viel schlimmer sind aber die von den Grünen mitverursachten Maiswüsten als solche.
Die Gentechnik hat mit dem Angeln aber recht wenig zu tun hat.
Sie muss die Verbandsstrukturen bis runter in die Vereine nihct kennen, die Strukturen die wichtig sind, wird sie in kurzer Zeit verstehen. Sowas ist schließlich die Kernkompetenz eines Politikers.
Die Einzelheiten der Verbandsfinanzen muss sie nicht kennen, dafür wird es wohl andere Leute im Verband geben.
Eine 'Kommunikationsverweigerung' wäre schlimm, die kann ich bei ihr aber nicht erkennen.
Dass die AB-Fragen von ihr ignoriert wurden ist keine Kommunikationsverweigerung, sondern folgerichtig. Was ich sehr bedaure.
Dass sie gegen die Abschaffung von Brandzeichen für Pferde ist, intererssiert mich nicht wirklich. 
Ich esse die Viecher mit oder ohne Brandzeichen.
 
Unterm Strich hätte es sicher geeignete Leute gegeben, es hätte aber auch schlimmer kommen können.
Der Herr Mohnert ist ein Präsident der führt, die H-K scheint (!) eine Präsidentin zu werden, die den Verband vertritt. 

In zwei Jahren wird man sehen, ob sie tatsächlich eine gute Präsidentin ist. Die Voraussetzungen dazu hätte sie.


Was mir an ihr nicht gefällt? Ihre politische Herkunft.
Aber ich denke, ihre politische Ausrichtung kann sie bei ihrer Arbeit für die Angler gut hintenan stellen, es ist bei Politikern schließlich üblich, Hauptberuf und Nebentätigkeiten auseinanderzuhalten.


----------



## DerSchlangen (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Immer mal wieder lese ich diese "politischen" Beiträge hier weil sie mir ja über die Startseite aufgezwungen werden...

Immer mal wieder habe ich sie angeklickt und gelesen...

Jetzt ist aber Schluss damit. Ich finde es ekelhaft wie hier wahre Schmierenkommödien ablaufen und der eine den anderen das Brot nicht auf der Butter gönnt. Es wiedert mich einfach nur an wie so ein - eigentlich nur auf die Beschädigung einer Person geschriebener - Artikel veröffentlicht werden kann.

Es gab mal die Aussage wer etwas nicht gut findet soll es selber besser machen, aber warum? Um dann selber in der Schusslinie zu stehen? 
Da haben sollche Autoren schlicht weg nicht die Eier für.


Ich finde es ganz schlimm was hier im Board für regelrechte Kampangnen laufen.

Und das sage ich aus voller Überzeugung ohne das ich mal weiß in welchem Verband ich eigentlich bin und ohne das mich diese Frau Dr. nur die Bohne interessiert.

Sorry hier im Forum wird ekelhaft unsauber gespielt.


Nutzt die Zeit lieber für das angeln ;-)


----------



## Blauzahn (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Ja, Dir ist was entgangen....
> 
> Und bitte nicht immer alles durcheinander werfen.
> 
> Mir ging um die Behauptung, dass die Mehrheit der deutschen Angler die Dame nicht haben möchten. Und ich wollte nur die Quelle bzw. die Umfragewerte wissen. Und nicht das VDSF Präsidium hat für sie gestimmt, sondern, bis auf NDS, alle Delegierten der Landesverbände des VDSF. Und diese repräsentieren ja ihre Mitglieder, sprich Angler. Oder?



Und das ist noch nicht alles,
denn auch im DAV scheint man mit dieser Wahl so zufrieden zu sein, dass man sie als eine Art "Wunschkandidatin" hervorhebt.
Die Worte vom WE klingen mir noch im Ohr....

Mit gleichem Zungenschlag aber auf die "Gute Besetzung" (seitens DAV) im DAFV-Präsidium setzt.
Einzig gute Person ist m.M. Dr. Meinelt...

Die Sache selbst aber ist abgefahren und im nachhinein irgendwelche Szenarien zu durchdenken / zu konstruieren ist wie das Angeln im Gulli....


----------



## antonio (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

sehr kurzsichtig gedacht deine äußerungen lazarus.
als chef muß ich die finanzen nicht kennen?
jemand der von der materie keine ahnung hat soll die interessen derer vertreten die mit dieser materie tagtäglich umgehen?
weil sie politikerin ist, ist sie für den posten geeignet?
und und und.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Woher nimmst Du die Erkenntnis, dass die Mehrzahl der Deutschen Angler Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan für ungeeignet halten, Präsidentin des DAFV zu sein?
> Habe ich irgendeinen repräsentative Umfrage verpasst?
> 
> 
> ...




Es gibt natürlich keine repräsentative Umfrage. Das wäre ja auch Aufgabe der Landesverbände gewesen.

Ich beziehe meine Meinung auf vielen Gesprächen und Schriftwechseln mit Anglern aller Art und Herkunft, organisiserte und nicht organisierte.

Und außer den wenigen, die blind den Verbänden hinterherlaufen, spricht sich *keiner* für Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan aus.

Das ist für mich repräsentativ genug.



Bountyhunter schrieb:


> Hallo,
> was mich mal interessiert, bekommt die Frau Dr. dafür Geld?
> Gruß
> Michael



Ganz unabhängig von der Person. Ich würde mir wünschen, das Präsidentenamt, sowie alle übrigen maßgebenden Funktionärsposten, würden mit Geld zugeschmissen.
Allerdings unter der Voraussetzung, dass diese Leute für die Angler, und zwar für alle Angler, tätig sind.
Das ist nämlich eine Grundvoraussetzung, dass wir von professionell arbeitenden Funktionären vertreten werden.

Und professionalität will nunmal bezahlt sein.

Ich ein Kandidat/eine Kandidtin ungeeignet, macht in demn Auswirkungen keinen Unterschied, ob und wieviel Geld sie bekommt. Genauso, wie eine ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit keine Entschuldigung für 
schlechte Arbeit ist.


----------



## Fischdieb (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Es ist nicht die Aufgabe der Landesverbände eine deutschlandweite, verbandsübergreifende Befragung zu machen ob man die Frau möchte oder nicht. 

Wer kürt/beruft/wählt den Präsidenten oder Parteivorsitzende? 
Doch nicht die Mitglieder einzeln direkt, sondern die von ihnen geschickten Delegierten.

Ich bin hier im örtlichen Fußballverein, ich bin mal gespannt wie ich zum künftigen neuen Präsidenten des DFVB direkt befragt werde.
Mal sehen wann der sich bei uns im Verein vorstellt...

Deine Aussage zur mehrheitlichen ablehnenden Meinung von 4 Millionen Anglern zur neuen Präsidentin leitest Du also aus 20? 50? 100? Gesprächen ab?
Gut, dass kommentiere ich jetzt nicht.....


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Was in meinen  Augen für sie spricht? Sie ist Politikerin. Damit wird sie das tun, wofür man (wir, die Angler) sie bezahlt.
> Ich hoffe doch, dass sie eine ordentliche Aufwandsentschädigung für ihren Posten erhält.
> 
> Sie hat Kontakte, kann gut mit Menschen und hat Durchsetzungsvermögen. Das beweist ihre Karriere.
> ...




Der erste, der mal Argumente bringt, die seiner Meinung nach für Frau Dr. Happach Kasan sprechen.#6

_Was nicht gegen sie spricht:
_

_ Dass sie (angeblich) nicht selbst angelt. Es reicht vollkommen, wenn sie unsere Interessen vertritt._
Richtig, aber wessen und welche Interessen vertritt sie ? 
Aus anglerischer Sicht habe ich bisher nur gelesen, dass sie Angeln nur zum Zweck der Nahrungsbeschaffung legitimiert sieht, und dass der Spass am fischen kein vernünftiger Grund ist.

*Das* deckt sich nicht mit den Interessen der Angler. Andere Schnittmengen kannst Du ja nachlegen.



_Dass sie hinter der grünen Gentechnik steht, ist mir in diesem Zusammenhang  egal. Anbau von Genmais finde ich falsch, noch viel schlimmer sind aber  die von den Grünen mitverursachten Maiswüsten als solche.
Die Gentechnik hat mit dem Angeln aber recht wenig zu tun hat._
Man kann zur Gentechnik stehen wie man will. Die diesbezügliche Nähe zu einem Kozern wie Monsanto, die man immer wieder lesen kann, ist aber eine ganz andere Hausnummer. Und das hat mir dem Angeln jede Menge zu tun, und noch mehr mit der Notwendigkeit einer solchen Person, sich mit Naturschützern an einen Tisch zu setzen und im Namen der Angler zu sprechen.



_Sie  muss die Verbandsstrukturen bis runter in die Vereine nihct kennen, die  Strukturen die wichtig sind, wird sie in kurzer Zeit verstehen. Sowas  ist schließlich die Kernkompetenz eines Politikers._
Stimmt, das ist auch für mich kein Kritikpunkt.



_Die Einzelheiten der Verbandsfinanzen muss sie nicht kennen, dafür wird es wohl andere Leute im Verband geben._
Einzelheiten sicher nicht. Aber die finanzielle Schieflage ist unverkennbar. Ebenso die vielen Fragen und Bedenken, die da hinter stehen. In so ein Amt mit so einer Belastung kann man natürlich trotzdem eintreten, aber doch bitte nicht, ohne einen konkreten Sanierungsplan.



_Eine 'Kommunikationsverweigerung' wäre schlimm, die kann ich bei ihr aber nicht erkennen.
Dass die AB-Fragen von ihr ignoriert wurden ist keine Kommunikationsverweigerung, sondern folgerichtig. Was ich sehr bedaure._
Lass das AB mal weg. Zeige bitte auf, wo und wie sich Frau Happach-Kasan im Rahmen ihrer Mandatschaft vorgestellt hat. Wo hat sie etwas verlautbaren lassen, wie und wohin sie den zukünftigen Verband führen möchte?
Kommunikationsverweigerung kann durchaus auch passiv sein. Und zumindest diesen Vorwurf muss sie sich gefallen lassen.



_Dass sie gegen die Abschaffung von Brandzeichen für Pferde ist, intererssiert mich nicht wirklich. 
Ich esse die Viecher mit oder ohne Brandzeichen._
Ich finde das sogar gut. Das bränden ist ebenso eine lange Tradition und gehört zu Zucht und Haltung uneingeschränkt dazu.
Das ist aber nicht der Punkt.
Der Punkt ist, dass sie Frau Aigner zögerliche Umsetzung Tierschutzrechtlicher Erweiterungen vorwirft, dann aber, wenn etwas umgesetzt werden soll, vehement dagegenprescht.
Und der zweite Punkt ist, dass sie das - sicher mit dem Bränden verknüpfte Schmerz und Leid von Säugetieren - befürwortet, aber tumbe Kreturen wie Fische vor den marginalen Auswirkugen der Angelfischerei geschützt sehen will.


Egal wie man zu beiden Punkten steht, man kann nicht einmal Hüh und einmal Hott sagen. Entweder ist sie stringent in Sachen Tierschutz unterwegs, oder aber sie führt diesen auf ein vernünftiges Maß zurück.




Sie hat sich nicht vorgestellt. Sie hat sich klar und deutlich von der absoluten Mehrheit der Angler nicht nur distanziert, sondern diesen auch noch den Status als Angler aberkannt.
Sie wurde ohne Gegenkandidaten "gewählt" , sie hat ein bemerkenswert schlechtes Ansehen in den Reihen des Naturschutzes, sie hat nicht im geringsten verlauten lassen, wie sie ihr Amt als Präsidentin ausfüllen will.


Sie ist definitiv keine geeignete, oberste Repräsentantin für die deutschen Angler.


Sie ist von Funktionären nominiert worden, die die Fusionskarre so gründlich in den Dreck gefahren haben, dass eine wirkliche Einheit deutscher Angler so weit weg ist, wie nie zuvor. Sie ist von einem Haufen überwiegend desillusionierter, uninformierter oder uninteressierter Delegierter abgenickt worden, die einfach nur froh sein wollen, dass dieser ganze Kappes endlich vorbei ist. Egal wie.


----------



## antonio (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Es ist nicht die Aufgabe der Landesverbände eine deutschlandweite, verbandsübergreifende Befragung zu machen ob man die Frau möchte oder nicht.
> 
> doch ist es, zumindest hat sich jemand der gewählt werden will beiseinen wählern "vorzustellen" seine ziele etc darzulegen.
> 
> ...



wie viele wissen denn überhaupt, wer da gewählt wurde, wie viele kennen die frau überhaupt?
wer soll sich da denn wie eine meinung bilden.
das ist doch gerade die aufgabe der verbände, bvei solch wichtigen entscheidungen die mitglieder zu informieren.

antonio


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



antonio schrieb:


> wie viele wissen denn überhaupt, wer da gewählt wurde, wie viele kennen die frau überhaupt?
> wer soll sich da denn wie eine meinung bilden.
> das ist doch gerade die aufgabe der verbände, bvei solch wichtigen entscheidungen die mitglieder zu informieren.
> 
> antonio



Ergänzend:

Vielleicht bin ich da ja falsch informiert. M.W. wurde Frau Happach-Kasan nicht von den Delegierten nominiert, sondern von den Treiber der Intiative pro Fusion.
Ich habe auch nirgendwo einen Aufruf gesehen, Gegenkandidaten zu benennen. 

Gesetzt und gewählt, so sieht das für mich aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



> Gesetzt und gewählt, so sieht das für mich aus.



Und?
Aber demokratisch von den Delegierten mit großer Mehrheit gewählt - Nur der LSFV-NDS hat nicht für Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan gestimmt.

Muss man respektieren..

Weder respektieren noch akzeptieren muss man, dass sie weder sich selber, ihre Ziele, der Finanzierung, den Weg dahin etc. denen vorgestellt hat, die das alles finanzieren:
Den organisierten Anglern.

Und nicht denen - also einfach öffentlich - die von Lobbyarbeit in der Gesetzgebung dieses Verbandes auch betroffen sein können, den ca. 4 Millionen nicht organisierter und am Angeln interessierter Menschen.

So muss und kann man nur spekulieren auf Grund dessen, was man recherchieren kann..

Warum sollen erst nach dem 09.03. überhaupt erst angefangen werden Ziele zu definieren?

Warum hat die nicht vorher vesucht, ALLE mit ins Boot zu holen?

Warum wurden Verbände, wie der LSFV-NDS; der das ja auch alles kritisch sieht, diffamiert statt informiert?

Warum wurden Fragen nach Finanzen auf der HV nicht beantwortet?

Warum gab es keine Diskussion zu den Zielen?


----------



## Fischdieb (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Zur Wahl und Demokratie:

Hat der LV NDS zu seinem Wahlverhalten überhaupt eine grundlegende umfassende Mitgliederbefragung in seinem LV gestartet oder wie haben die ihre Enthaltung begründet? 
Hat dort nur das Präsidium von NDS allein entschieden sich der Stimme zu enthalten oder ist das demokratisch auf Grundlage einer Mitgliederbefragung erfolgt?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Und wieder vesuchst Du nen Nebenkriegsschauplatz offtopic aufzumachen:
In vielen LV gabs dazu keinerlei Beschluss, was in einem Delegiertensystem auch nicht notwendig ist.

Und dass der LSFV-NDS zur Gefahrenabwehr so gehandelt hat um Kündigungsfristen zu wahren und sich das auf der HV auch noch absegnen lässt, solltest Du auch mitbekommen haben.

*Und damit zurück zum Topic:*
Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wurde demokratisch von den Delegierten mit großer Mehrheit gewählt - Nur der LSFV-NDS hat nicht für Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan gestimmt.

Muss man respektieren..

Weder respektieren noch akzeptieren muss man, dass sie weder sich selber, ihre Ziele, der Finanzierung, den Weg dahin etc. denen vorgestellt hat, die das alles finanzieren:
Den organisierten Anglern.

Und nicht denen - also einfach öffentlich - die von Lobbyarbeit in der Gesetzgebung dieses Verbandes auch betroffen sein können, den ca. 4 Millionen nicht organisierter und am Angeln interessierter Menschen.

So muss und kann man nur spekulieren auf Grund dessen, was man recherchieren kann..

Warum sollen erst nach dem 09.03. überhaupt erst angefangen werden Ziele zu definieren?

Warum hat die nicht vorher vesucht, ALLE mit ins Boot zu holen?

Warum wurden Verbände, wie der LSFV-NDS; der das ja auch alles kritisch sieht, diffamiert statt informiert?

Warum wurden Fragen nach Finanzen auf der HV nicht beantwortet?

Warum gab es keine Diskussion zu den Zielen?

und

und

und.......................


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Zur Wahl und Demokratie:
> 
> Hat der LV NDS zu seinem Wahlverhalten überhaupt eine grundlegende umfassende Mitgliederbefragung in seinem LV gestartet oder wie haben die ihre Enthaltung begründet?
> Hat dort nur das Präsidium von NDS allein entschieden sich der Stimme zu enthalten oder ist das demokratisch auf Grundlage einer Mitgliederbefragung erfolgt?




Das haben die doch genau richtig gemacht.

Die Kündigung wurde vorbehaltlich der Zustimmung in der nächsten Mitgliederversammlung ausgesprochen. Damit wurde zunächst eine mögliche Schadenabwehr herbeigeführt.
Die endgültige Entscheidung wird dann auf der nächsten Mitgliederversmmlung gefällt. 
Das Präsidium hat gleichsam alle entscheidungsrelevanten Daten und Unterlagen, sofern diese von den Verhandlungspartnern ausgehändigt wurden, veröffentlicht und damit einen soliden Meinungsbildungsprozess der Mitglieder unterstützt. 
Nach Abschluß dieses Meinungsbildungsprozesses, zur nächsten HV, können die Mitglieder dann abstimmen.
Und dabei wird dann entschieden, ob die vorsorgliche Kündigung Bestand hat, oder zurückgenommen werden soll. 

Eine Enthaltung bei der Wahl der Präsidentin ist in dieser Konstellation die einzig seriöse Entscheidung.

Das sollte aber eigentlich nicht allzuschwer zu verstehen sein.


----------



## Fischdieb (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Du weichst mir aus....die Enthaltung zur Wahl spiegelt trotzdem die Meinung eines LV wieder. Sprich, die Delegierten von NDS haben fast einheitlich sich der Stimm enthalten.....Auf was für einen Beschluss/Meinungsbildung fußt diese Enthaltung? Der Meinung des Präsidiums ohne Bezug zur Basis in NDS? Woher will den das Präsisdium wissen was die Basis will ohne Befragung? 
Oder andersrum, hätte man dem Präsidium in NDS seine Fragen umfassend und zufriedenstellend beantwortet, hätten dann die Delegierten von NDS ohne umfassende Mitgliederbefragung der Fusion zugestimmt?


----------



## Lazarus (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aus anglerischer Sicht habe ich bisher nur gelesen, dass sie Angeln *nur *zum Zweck der Nahrungsbeschaffung legitimiert sieht, und dass der Spass am fischen kein vernünftiger Grund ist.



Ich weiß nicht, wo sie das gesagt hat. Insbesondere das Wörtchen 'nur' im Sinne von 'ausschließlich' ist entscheidend.
Ansonsten kann ich nichts falsches daran finden, dass Angeln der Nahrungsbeschaffung dient. - Ich habe nicht 'nur' gesagt!



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Man kann zur Gentechnik stehen wie man will. Die diesbezügliche Nähe zu einem Kozern wie Monsanto, die man immer wieder lesen kann, ist aber eine ganz andere Hausnummer.


Dann kann sie ihre guten Beziehugen zu den Schweizern ja nutzen, um darauf hinzuwirken, die Umweltschädigung durch Monsantoprodukte zu reduzieren. 
Ansonsten: Der Freund meines Feindes muss nicht mein Feind sein.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> In so ein Amt mit so einer Belastung kann man natürlich trotzdem eintreten, aber doch bitte nicht, ohne einen konkreten Sanierungsplan.


Ich bin überzeugt, dass sie um die Schieflage durchaus weiß.
Jetzt schon, vor der erfolgten Fusion, einen Sanierungsplan zu fordern, ist doch völlig unrealistisch.
Den wird niemand einfach so aus dem Hut zaubern können.
Den Sanierungsplan für die Finanzen zu erarbeiten, wird eine Hauptaufgabe des neuen Verbandes sein.
Und keine Leichte, zumal Anfangs zwangsläufig Eifersüchteleien unter den Mitgliedern bestehen werden.
Wer mal eine Konzernfusion von innen erlebt hat, weiß was ich meine. 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zeige bitte auf, wo und wie sich Frau Happach-Kasan im Rahmen ihrer Mandatschaft vorgestellt hat.



Hier z.B. habe ich eine Rede von ihr, die mir sehr gut gefällt:
http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/FiZ_312_Seite_4_8.pdf

Gerade den Naturschutzgedanken bei der Angelfischerei hebt sie da heraus. Müsste dir eigentlich gefallen.

Davon abgesehen, warum soll ich als kleiner Angler Verlautbarungen der designierten Bundesverbandspräsidentin suchen? Das ist eigentlich eine Aufgabe der Angelmedien! 
Schade, dass es in Deutschland im Angelbereich keinerlei Medien gibt, die ihre Aufgabe ansatzweise erfüllen.


Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Entweder ist sie stringent in Sachen Tierschutz unterwegs, oder aber sie führt diesen auf ein vernünftiges Maß zurück.


Ich sehe trotz deiner Ausführungen keinen Reibungspunkt mit meinen Intereressen als Angler. 
Stringenz im Tierschutz kann es gar nicht geben, man wird immer abwägen müssen.
Das hat aber nichts mir Frau Happach-Kasan zu tun.


----------



## dieteraalland (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das ist wahr!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/COLOR

nicht die mehrzahl der organisierten angler  des vdfs  sondern  deren  deligierte waren es die ihre stimme für  frau Dr. abgaben.

in den vereinen wurden die mitglieder meines wissens nicht befragt.das machten die verbandsoberen  unter sich aus

ich könnte mir vorstellen dass keiner, der die verbandsgegebenheiten nur ansatzweise kannte, bereit war für das amt des vorsitzenden zu kandidieren.
also sucht man sich jemand, der es aus berechnung macht.

 denn es schickt sich doch gut mit einem neuen tittel in den nächsten wahlkampf zu ziehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



> nicht die mehrzahl der organisierten angler des vdfs sondern deren deligierte waren es die ihre stimme für frau Dr. abgaben.


Und die wiederum wurden von den Delegierten gewählt, welche die Angler aus den Vereinen gewählt haben.
So ist das nunmal im Delegiertensystem......




> Jetzt schon, vor der erfolgten Fusion, einen Sanierungsplan zu fordern, ist doch völlig unrealistisch.


Äääh - hat aber der Wirtschaftsprüfer genauso gemacht und genau das gefordert.
Zur Sicherung der Vereinsvermögen wäre eine vorherige solide Haushaltsplanung notwendig, schrieb der.......

Genauso wie Notar und VDSF-Justitiarin Kiera vor den juristische Risiken dieses Verschmelzungsvertrages warnten - ALLES SCHON WIEDER VERGESSEN????

Und wenn dann die designierte Präsidentin auf der HV auf Nachfrage sagt, man werde bis November 2013 (geplante HV des VDSF/DAFV) dann Ziele erarbeiten und sich auch um den Haushalt kümmern, ist das ein bisschen arg dürftig.

Heisst ja auf Deutsch ganz einfach:
*Sie wissen bis jetzt noch nicht, was sie eigentlich inhaltlich wollen.*
(Nur mal so zur Erinnerung: 
Es gab mal ein* gemeinsam *von der 12er-Kommission erarbeitetes Grundsatzpapier, das sicher bei vielen Anglern Anklang gefunden hätte. Wurde auf dem Fischereitag in München vom VDSF-Präsidium dann als "internes DAV-Diskussionpapier" diffamiert und in die Tonne gekloppt). 

Und seitdem gab es keinerlei Diskussion mehr um Inhalte, die vertreten werden sollen - nur die Diskussion darum, wie man fusionieren kann um nachher zu sehen, ob man sich dann auch irgendwie inhaltlich mal einig wird.

In meinen Augen ist das schlicht irre und fahrlässig...

Dass das dann angesichts der Präferenzen dieser designierten Präsidntin Zweifel aufkommen lässt an einer anglerfreundlichen inhaltlichen Gestaltung eines solchen DAFV , ist doch wohl nachvollziehbar, oder?

Vor allem wenn man dann sieht, dass es eh keine Einheit geben wird. 

So wie da mit Kritikern wie dem LSFV-NDS umgegangen wurde, kann doch keiner glauben, dass eine Einheit das Ziel war, oder??

Ein DAFV war sicher das Ziel - eine Einheit doch aber bei den Diffamierungen nie. 
Wenn man wirklich jemand ins Boot holen wollte (also ne Einheit doch hinkriegen), haut man dem doch nicht das Ruder auf den Schädel, oder??

Auch deswegen heisst es ja hier in der Überschrift auch nicht umsonst "Einheit durch Spaltung?"

Und schon zweimal wurde nicht diskutiert, wie die das finanzieren wollen. 

Wobei bei vielen Funktionären vieler LV eine Erhöhung auf weit über die festgelegten 2 Euro wohl schon klar zu sein scheint (3,50 Euro für den Erhalt des finanziellen Status Quo, zwischen 5 - 8 Euro werden spekuliert, um auch was machen und nicht nur verwalten zu können)..

*
Ich würde liebend gerne auch 10 Euro und noch mehr nur für nen wirklich fähigen BV zahlen und mich sofort wieder organisieren!*
Wenn ich wüsste warum - wenn mir das also der Verband auch erklären würde, was er eigentlich will!
Und für was dann dieses Geld genau und vor allem zielgerichtet für die Interessen der Angler ausgegeben wird.

Solange man nicht weiss, warum fusioniert wird (mit einer Stimme kann man immer sprechen, wenn man sich inhaltlich einig wäre), welche Ziele dahinterstecken, was erreicht werden soll für die Angler, wie die Strategie ist etc., solange muss man sich an die Repräsentanten halten.

Und wenn dann die organisierte Anglerschaft und ihre Delegierten mehrheitlich meinen, eine Präsidentin wie Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wäre mit ihren überall nachlesbaren Vorlieben und Ansichten (Ausbau Kanäle und Schleusen, Gentechnik, Agrarindustrie etc.) eine sinnvolle Repräsentantin in der Kommunikation mit richtigen Naturschutzverbänden oder der Öffentlichkeit, dann muss ich das natürlich akzeptieren und tue das auch.

Verstehen muss ich das aber wirklich nicht und nachfragen werden wir auch immer weiter..


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

*Ich hab jetzt langsam die Faxen dicke !*

Zum x-ten mal ist einer meiner Beiträge verschwunden, obwohl der ganz klar zum topic gehört.

Es ging um die Frage, ob die Stimmenthaltung der Niedersachsen zur Wahl von Frau Happach Kasan durch deren Mitglieder legitimiert ist.


Happach Kasan, Wahl, Warum, Warum nicht ?


Das gehört einwandfrei zum Thema und belegt zudem, dass es auch in den Verbänden denkende Menschen gibt.

Thomas, meinst Du ich schreib mir hier die Finger hornig, damit ich mich besser am Ar$ch kratzen kann ???


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Wo Du recht hast, sollst Du recht kriegen.
Bin ja lernfähig.
;-))


----------



## raubangler (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> Und wenn dann die organisierte Anglerschaft und ihre Delegierten mehrheitlich meinen, eine Präsidentin wie Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan wäre mit ihren überall nachlesbaren Vorlieben und Ansichten (Ausbau Kanäle und Schleusen, Gentechnik, Agrarindustrie etc.) eine sinnvolle Repräsentantin in der Kommunikation mit richtigen Naturschutzverbänden oder der Öffentlichkeit, dann muss ich das natürlich akzeptieren und tue das auch.
> ....



Na ja,
ich war ja auch erst skeptisch.
Aber je mehr ich Statements von Frau Doktor im Netz suche, die diese Haltung bestätigen könnten, desto positiver erscheint sie mir.

Und als Biologin dürfte bei ihr die Angst vor "richtigen Naturschutzverbänden" (ebenso wie zur Gentechnik) wohl nicht vorhanden sein.
Zumal sie mehr Jahre mit Naturschutzthemen verbracht hat, als die meisten Naturschützer an Lebensjahren vorweisen können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



raubangler schrieb:


> Na ja,
> ich war ja auch erst skeptisch.
> Aber je mehr ich Statements von Frau Doktor im Netz suche, die diese Haltung bestätigen könnten, desto positiver erscheint sie mir.
> 
> ...



Ich glaube auch nicht, dass sie Angst vor anderen Verbänden hat.

Ob sie aber von diesen ernst genommen wird angesichts ihrer Statements (die ja in keiner Weise konsistent oder stringent sind), ist eher die Frage.

Wer einmal gegen KWK  wettert wegen Gewässerverbauung und zum anderen Ausbau von Kanälen und Schleusen fordert (keine Gewässerverbauung oder wie?), wird da sicher von vielen hinterfragt werden.

Dass ihre Förderung der Agrarindustrie auch nicht immer gewässerfreundlich ist und von vielen andern Schützern sicher auch skeptisch gesehen wird, kann man sicher auch so sehen.

Die Imker haben da eher meine Sichtweise als ich die Deine.



> Die Imker waren da vorsichtiger als die Funktionäre und Delegierten der organisierten Angler und distanzierten sich rechtzeitig und deutlich von Frau Dr. Happach-Kassan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dir bleibt Deine natürlich vorbehalten...

Mir wäre ja auch lieber gewesen, sie hätte sich vor der Wahl erklärt.

Fragen lagen ja genug vor.....

Bei Kommunikationsverweigerung bleibt eben nur Spekulation auf Grund vorhandenen Materials......

Bzw. der alte Spruch:
Hoffen und harren hält manchen zum Narren.......................


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Selbst im SH-Verbandsforum sind nicht mehr alle einstmals Überzeugten immer noch von ihrer Ehrenpräsidentin so richtig überzeugt:
http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss&p=321404#post321404

Da darf ich mir dann meine Zweifel ja auch erst recht gönnen, denke ich - wie ja auch  die Imker..

Esst mehr Honig
Unterstützt die Imker!!


----------



## raubangler (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Bisher wurde dem VDSF hier immer vorgehalten, dass er zu stark als ein Naturschutzverband in Erscheinung tritt.
Das war auch meine Meinung.

Nun kommt in dieser Sache Gegenwind auf.
Wo ist denn da jetzt das Problem?
Weil es eine Frau ist?


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



> Weil es eine Frau ist?


Ich bin bekennender Macho - trotzdem:
Ne, daran liegts echt nicht ;-))))

Und nein, es wurde nicht per se bemängelt, dass der VDSF ein Naturschutzverband ist.

Sondern, dass er das über die eigentlichen Interessen der Angler, seiner Zahler stellt. Die wollen nämlich zuerst angeln und nicht primär die Natur schützen.

Und zwar war das beim VDSF immer eine falsche Vorstellung von Naturschutz (kurz: Naturschutz VOR statt FÜR die Menschen)...

Und selbstverständlich MUSS sich jeder Verband (VDSF/DAFV, DAV, sonstige) auch mit Naturschutzverbänden auseinander setzen. 
Wenns geht positiv, noch besser am Ende positiv für Angler.

Und da gehe ich mit den Imkern konform, dass es da sicher geeignetere Leute geben würde als ausgerechnet Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan mit ihrer bisherigen Politik, ihren Ansichten und Veröffentlichungen - Nur gegen Kormorane sein reicht da wohl kaum...

Bringt ja wirklich viel für die Angler, wenn man den anglerfeindlichen  Hardlinern die es auch in BUND und NABU und nicht nur im VDSF/DAFV gibt, mit so einer Präsidentin noch freiwillig die Munition für ihr Feindbild gegenüber Anglern liefert..


----------



## raubangler (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> Und zwar war das beim VDSF immer eine falsche Vorstellung von Naturschutz (kurz: Naturschutz VOR statt FÜR die Menschen)...
> ....



So so, Naturschutz FÜR die Menschen.
Das ist ja auch das, was Frau Doktor predigt:

Der Naturschutz muss dem Schutz
 von Natur und Menschen dienen. 
Naturschutzmaßnahmen sind

naturwissenschaftlich zu begründen und seriös 
zu evaluieren. 

Natur- und Umweltbildung müssen einen größeren Raum erhalten. Viele 
Menschen sind von der Natur entfremdet.
 Eine aktuelle Studie der SDW hat 
ergeben, dass Jugendliche Naturerleben als langweilig empfinden. 
Menschen müssen wieder an die Natur herangeführt, das Erleben der Natur 
nicht durch Verbote behindert werden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Selbstverständlich MUSS sich jeder Verband (VDSF/DAFV, DAV, sonstige) auch mit Naturschutzverbänden auseinander setzen. 
Wenns geht positiv, noch besser am Ende positiv für Angler.

Und da gehe ich mit den Imkern konform, dass es da sicher geeignetere Leute geben würde als ausgerechnet Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan mit ihrer bisherigen Politik, ihren Ansichten und Veröffentlichungen - Nur gegen Kormorane sein reicht da wohl kaum...

Bringt ja wirklich viel für die Angler, wenn man den anglerfeindlichen Hardlinern die es auch in BUND und NABU und nicht nur im VDSF/DAFV gibt, mit so einer Präsidentin noch freiwillig die Munition für ihr Feindbild gegenüber Anglern liefert..


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



raubangler schrieb:


> Bisher wurde dem VDSF hier immer vorgehalten, dass er zu stark als ein Naturschutzverband in Erscheinung tritt.
> Das war auch meine Meinung.
> 
> Nun kommt in dieser Sache Gegenwind auf.
> ...



Kann nicht jeder gleich verstehen.

Naturschutz ist eines der wichtigsten Themen im Bereich der Angelfischerei überhaupt.

Bemängelt wird von mir eine absolut unprofessionelle Handhabung dieses Themas, sowie viel zu wenig Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

Darum wäre es von unschätzbarem Wert gewesen eine Präsidentin/einen Präsidenten zu haben, der diesbezüglich kompetent und *vor allem anerkannt, wenigstens aber unvorbelastet* ist.

Jemand, bei dessen Namen sich den Natrschützern die Zehennägel aufrollen, erfüllt dieses Kriterium sicher nicht.





raubangler schrieb:


> So so, Naturschutz FÜR die Menschen.
> Das ist ja auch das, was Frau Doktor predigt:
> 
> Der Naturschutz muss dem Schutz
> ...



Prima, finde ich auch.

Und jetzt erkläre mir wie das mit Angeln zu reinen Nahrungsbeschaffung zusammenhängt, wieso man beim angeln keinen Spass haben darf, und warum Frau Dr. sich in ihrer Antrittsrede von gut 4 Millionen Menschen distanziert, die genau das tun wollen ?

Und wieso sie sich stattdessen mit ein paar Verbänden solidarisert, die im Grunde nichts anderes machen, als das Angeln einzuschränken und den Menschen den Einstieg möglichst zu erschweren ?


----------



## JonasH (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Ich schmeiß mich weg! Frau Dr. wie man sie sich vorstellt 

Danke!


----------



## Blauzahn (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und wieso sie sich stattdessen *mit ein paar Verbänden solidarisert*, die im Grunde nichts anderes machen, als das Angeln einzuschränken und den Menschen den Einstieg möglichst zu erschweren ?



Welche da wären?
Ich meine die Mehrzahl - die Verbände - welche sind das?

M.W. hatte der VDSF bisher noch nicht einmal das Angeln bzw. die Angelfischerei in seiner Satzung verankert, sondern nur den Naturschutz!

Der Ausdruck in der Mehrzahl - die Verbände -, suggeriert dem Leser, dass auch der andere Verband, der DAV, das Angeln bisher eingeschränkt hat und sich Minderheiten oder am Angeln Interessierter verschließt / verschlossen hat.
Das ist schlichtweg falsch.

Noch etwas zum Naturschutz:

Auf Landesebene z.B. steckt unser LV -> NABU und BUND <- in die Tasche, was soweit geht, dass die sogar tlw. die Stellungnahmen unseres LV abschreiben - welcher übrigens ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband (auf Landesebene) ist.

Naturschutzarbeit und anglerfreundliche Verbandspolitik funktioniert sehr gut zusammen, das wird und wurde über Jahre erfolgreich praktiziert und dies wird sich auch mit einer Gentechnik-Tante an der Spitze des Bundesverbandes, auf Landesebene keinesfalls verändern.

Kleiner Schlußsatz...

Ich lese immer mehr die Verbitterung in manchem Beitrag (das gilt nicht explizit für dich Ralle), 
dass durch diese Fusion bzw. die Vereinnahmung des DAV, der letzte Strohhalm für eine Menge Leute aus den VDSF-Reihen untergeht.
Dieser Strohhalm versprach dem gefrusteten Angler im Altbundesgebiet eine Verbesserung der eigenen anglerischen Rahmenbedingungen.

Aber das hatte ich an anderer Stelle schon einmal angemerkt und wurde leider in die Ost/West-Schublade gesteckt.


----------



## ha.jo (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



			
				Ralle_24 schrieb:
			
		

> wieso sie sich stattdessen mit ein paar Verbänden solidarisert, die im Grunde nichts anderes machen, als das Angeln einzuschränken und den Menschen den Einstieg möglichst zu erschweren ?



Beispiele bitte, wo die Landesverbände und Vereine im DAV genau dieses tun,was Du behauptest.#c
Wird nicht gerade in diesen Landesverbänden und Vereinen des DAV genau anderes gelebt?
Auch in M-V soll ja die Fischereischeinpflicht gelockert werden.Besonders nach unten.(Jungangler).
Einfach nur peinlich deine Behauptung.#d


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



raubangler schrieb:


> Menschen müssen wieder an die Natur herangeführt, das Erleben der Natur nicht durch Verbote behindert werden.


 
Das sagt die designierte Präsidentin eines Verbandes, der mich in der Ausübung meines Hobbies durch Verbote immer mehr einschränkt und immer mehr Einschränkungen für unser Hobby plant? 

Aber wir können ja zukünftig Schulklassen auf Gen- Maisfelder führen und hochgiftige Pflanzenschutzmittel wieder als biologisch abbaubar kennzeichnen. Ich sprühe meinen Garten mit Pflanzenschutzmittel ein und nenne meinen Garten dann Naturgarten. Allerdings würde ich dann kein Obst und Gemüse mehr anbauen oder höchstens meinen Feinden vorsetzen.

Egal was "sie" sagt oder tut- mit Ihrer Vergangenheit halte ich "sie" für das Amt völlig ungeeignet bzw. sehe ich "ihre" Einstellung, Aussagen und Vergangenheit eher als Nachteil.

Schade finde ich auch, dass bis heute keiner der Delegierten die Gründe für seine Wahl von "sie" *nachvollziehbar und öffentlicht* begründet hat. 

Politikern, vernetzt etc. sind so Wörter die dann höchstens mal fallen, aber wo vernetzt und was eine Politikern für einen Vorteil hat, verstehe ich nicht- warte aber vergeblich auf die Begründungen.

Ich verstehe auch nicht warum eine Politikerin grundsätzlich eine gute Wahl ist! Eine Stern-Umfrage ergab unter Bundesbürgern folgende Meinung zur Politik in Deutschland:

_63 Prozent der glauben, (...) dass Politier eher auf ihren eigenen Vorteil bedacht seien. _

_69 Prozent sagen aber auch, dass die Volksvertreter (...)überfordert seien. _

_Auf die Frage, ob die Politiker und Parteien eine klare Linie verfolgen, antworten 83 Prozent mit Nein (...)_

_Nur 37 Prozent finden, die Politiker machten ihre Arbeit im Großen und Ganzen eher gut (...)._

Diese Umfrage decken sich mit meinem persönlichen Empfinden. Und ich wiederhole meine Frage gerne: Warum ist eine Politikerin - bei dem Ansehen der Politik in unserem Land - automatsich eine gute Wahl? Auch eine Politikerin muss sich erst bewähren.

Warum ist eine Politikerin automatisch gut vernetzt bzw. besitzt ein Netzwerk welches uns Angler bei der Ausübung unseres Hobbies weiterbringt?

Sie soll ihren Job machen und uns beweisen, dass "sie" die richtige Besetzung für die Position ist und uns Kritiker davon überzeugen. Dann entschuldige ich mich sogar persönlich bei "ihr".

Wenn "sie" sich jedoch als ungeeignet erweist, dann haben alle Delegierten keine Konsequenzen zu befürchten. Das kotzt mich an! Dann wird einfach die oder der nächste gewählt.


----------



## antonio (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Ralle24 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



soweit ich weiß ist mv vdsf-zugehörig.
und was der verband da vor kurzem verbockt hat bezüglich änderung fischereigesetz war hier auch zu lesen.
und wenn man in die neue satzung guckt, sieht man wie unabhängig die lv bleiben werden.

antonio


----------



## ha.jo (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



antonio schrieb:


> soweit ich weiß ist mv vdsf-zugehörig.
> und was der verband da vor kurzem verbockt hat bezüglich änderung fischereigesetz war hier auch zu lesen.
> und wenn man in die neue satzung guckt, sieht man wie unabhängig die lv bleiben werden.
> 
> antonio



Antonio habe ich gelesen.
Befürworte ich keinesfalls.
Habe heute in einer Pressemeldung aber auch dieses gelesen:
http://www.nnn.de/nachrichten/home/...gspflicht-fuer-junge-angler-ab.html?tx_ttnews

Da geht es auch über den Einstieg für Anfänger,Jungangler.
Wird vom LV begrüßt.
Nix vom behaupteten erschwerten Zugang für Angler.
Und ja der § ist bekannt.
Zeige mir den LV des bald "ehemaligen" DAV, der sich auf ein Nachtangelverbot,Verschärfung der Prüfungspflicht, Abknüppelgebot usw. einlassen würde.
Die würden eher austreten weil Sie es ihren Mitgliedern(Anglern),Vereinen überhaupt nicht erklären könnten.
Das wissen die zukünftigen Bundesfürsten aber auch.|supergri


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Hier z.B. habe ich eine Rede von ihr, die mir sehr gut gefällt:
> http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/FiZ_312_Seite_4_8.pdf
> 
> Gerade den Naturschutzgedanken bei der Angelfischerei hebt sie da heraus. Müsste dir eigentlich gefallen.


 
Aber das hat doch nichts mit "ihr" zu tun. Das sind die örtlichen Vereine die die Arbeit machen.

Und bei fast allen anderen Punkten in der Rede geht es um die (Berufs-) Fischerei- außer der Punkt Jugendarbeit (wieder überwiegend die örtlichen Vereine) und die Fusion.

Alles andere sind Phrasen! Auch hier keine Ziele zu erkennen, Auch vermisse ich z.B. Aussagen wie man sich - und bei welchen aktuellen Themen - in Berlin und Brüssel einsetzen möchte. Will "sie" sich auch für Angler oder nur für die Fischer einsetzen? 

Denn es war ja der Landes*fischer*eitag- nicht Landesanglertag...

Alles sehr dünn...


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

*Lest bitte doch einfach mal den Artikel über die Imker durch - da wird auch auf die Kompetenz der Frau Dr. als Biologin eingegangen.*
http://www.nrhz.de/flyer/beitrag.php?id=12975

Die vorgeschlagene Impfung der Bienen gegen die Varroamilbe wird von den Imkern gekontert, dass Bienen nicht das für Impfungen notwendige Erinnerungsvermögen aufweise. Das würde erst bei Wirbeltieren funktionieren und dass dies die ausgebildete Biologin doch wissen sollte..

Und selbst wenn es trotzdem funktionieren  sollte, würde es zu Rückständen in Honig und Wachs führen, so dass dieser nicht vermarktet werden könne.


Laut Dr. Happach-Kasan sei die Anzahl gemeldeter Bienenschäden seit 1960 zurückgegangen.

Dass die "Fachfrau" nicht mitbekommen haben soll oder will, dass es im Frühjahr 2008 durch das BAYER-Insektizid Clothianidin (ein Neonicotinoid), im Maisanbaugürtel des Oberrheintals zu einem furchtbaren Bienensterben gekommen ist, das rund 7.000 Imker betroffen hat, könne man ihr kaum glauben.

Da diese Saatgutbeizmittel wichtig für Genmaisanbau seien, wäre so ein "Betriebsunfall" wohl kein Grund für sie und ihre Partei, diese Wirkstoffgruppe zu verbieten.

In Bayern musste wohl schon der erste Imker seine gesame Ernte in der Müllverbrennungsanlage entsorgen, da er mit Pollen des Genmaises MON810 (Monsanto) aus einem kleinen Versuchsfeld veunreinigt wurde..

*Lest euch bitte den gesamten Artikel durch und sagt mir dann, dass wirklich so jemand wie Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan öffentlich für Angler z. B. bei umwelttechnisch so sensiblen Dingen wie unseren Gewässern sprechen dürfen soll............*

Ich will jedenfalls nicht mit in diesen Topf mit ihr geworfen werden...

Könnte es sein, dass Honig ist besser für die Intelligenz ist als Fisch - die Imker habens jedenfalls (anscheinend schneller) gemerkt, was ihnen da droht.....................


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich will jedenfalls nicht mit in diesen Topf mit ihr geworfen werden...


 
Ich auch nicht!

Ich überlge gerade an den NABU zu spenden- da wurde nicht so viel negatives gegen uns Angler verzapft in der jüngsten Vergangenheit .


----------



## ivo (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Auf Landesebene z.B. steckt unser LV -> NABU und BUND <- in die Tasche, was soweit geht, dass die sogar tlw. die Stellungnahmen unseres LV abschreiben - welcher übrigens ein anerkannter Naturschutzverband (auf Landesebene) ist.



Abend Rene,

hast du das verifizieren können? Unserem LV glaub ich nur die Hälfte.... Aus bekannten Gründen. Da wird immer viel erzählt wenn der Tag lang ist, belastbare Grundlagen für diese Aussagen hab ich noch keine gesehen.


----------



## madpraesi (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

mal etwas zur auflockerung |rolleyes 
Ist Ihr Doktor überhaupt echt weiß das jemand   
:m
Gruß Christian :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

böööööööööööööööööööööööse................


----------



## madpraesi (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Ist doch schon in den besten Politiker-Familien vorgekommen #t
Oder Niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiicht  |rolleyes  |rolleyes 
 Grüße Christian
|bla: |bla: |bla:


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Dazu fehlt mir jede Info, würd ich so also nie behaupten..

Und es wär mir auch wurscht..


Das wo es Infos gibt, find ich für Angler viel schlimmer:
*Lest bitte doch einfach mal den Artikel über die Imker durch - da wird auch auf die Kompetenz der Frau Dr. als Biologin eingegangen.*
http://www.nrhz.de/flyer/beitrag.php?id=12975

Die vorgeschlagene Impfung der Bienen gegen die Varroamilbe wird von den Imkern gekontert, dass Bienen nicht das für Impfungen notwendige Erinnerungsvermögen aufweise. Das würde erst bei Wirbeltieren funktionieren und dass dies die ausgebildete Biologin doch wissen sollte..

Und selbst wenn es trotzdem funktionieren  sollte, würde es zu Rückständen in Honig und Wachs führen, so dass dieser nicht vermarktet werden könne.


Laut Dr. Happach-Kasan sei die Anzahl gemeldeter Bienenschäden seit 1960 zurückgegangen.

Dass die "Fachfrau" nicht mitbekommen haben soll oder will, dass es im Frühjahr 2008 durch das BAYER-Insektizid Clothianidin (ein Neonicotinoid), im Maisanbaugürtel des Oberrheintals zu einem furchtbaren Bienensterben gekommen ist, das rund 7.000 Imker betroffen hat, könne man ihr kaum glauben.

Da diese Saatgutbeizmittel wichtig für Genmaisanbau seien, wäre so ein "Betriebsunfall" wohl kein Grund für sie und ihre Partei, diese Wirkstoffgruppe zu verbieten.

In Bayern musste wohl schon der erste Imker seine gesame Ernte in der Müllverbrennungsanlage entsorgen, da er mit Pollen des Genmaises MON810 (Monsanto) aus einem kleinen Versuchsfeld veunreinigt wurde..

*Lest euch bitte den gesamten Artikel durch und sagt mir dann, dass wirklich so jemand wie Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan öffentlich für Angler z. B. bei umwelttechnisch so sensiblen Dingen wie unseren Gewässern sprechen dürfen soll............*

Ich will jedenfalls nicht mit in diesen Topf mit ihr geworfen werden...

Könnte es sein, dass Honig ist besser für die Intelligenz ist als Fisch - die Imker habens jedenfalls (anscheinend schneller) gemerkt, was ihnen da droht.....................


----------



## dieteraalland (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



ha.jo schrieb:


> Antonio habe ich gelesen.
> Befürworte ich keinesfalls.
> Habe heute in einer Pressemeldung aber auch dieses gelesen:
> http://www.nnn.de/nachrichten/home/...gspflicht-fuer-junge-angler-ab.html?tx_ttnews
> ...



wo lebst du?;+

Lv . Mc.Pom. ist für Schleppangelverbot  an der Küste:r. 

Die Lockerung für Jugendliche zwecks Jugend Fischereischein Prüfung  kommt nicht vom Lv.#d,
 sondern von der Landesregierung #6.
darüber hinaus kann jede/r Jugendliche/r bis zum 14-Lebensjahr mit Auflagen in allen Bundesländern angeln.


----------



## Wegberger (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Hallo,

endlich eine Aussage zu H.K. von Leuten, die sie vorgeschlagen haben:
H.K kennt sich sehr gut mit dem Angeln in Berlin aus! Und 190 Deligierte können sich nicht irren. Die haben wohl ein von H-K. geführtes Gemeinschaftsangeln an der Spree gemacht.

http://www.anglerforum-sh.de/showthread.php?7069-VDSF-DAV-Zusammenschluss/page79

Und ich dachte in Berlin macht sie ihren Abgeordnetenjob #d


----------



## raubangler (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ....
> Das wo es Infos gibt, find ich für Angler viel schlimmer:
> *Lest bitte doch einfach mal den Artikel über die Imker durch - da wird auch auf die Kompetenz der Frau Dr. als Biologin eingegangen.*
> http://www.nrhz.de/flyer/beitrag.php?id=12975
> .....



Ein echter Qualitätsartikel....
_Erst kürzlich kam eine Studie französischer und deutscher  Wissenschaftler zu dem Ergebnis, dass der Nutzen der Bienen als  Bestäuber in der Landwirtschaft einen Gegenwert von 150 Mrd. EURO hat._
Ja was denn?
In Deutschland, in Europa, weltweit oder plus Mars?
Man sollte einfach mal den Anteil der Landwirtschaft am BIP hinterfragen......

Ausserdem, was habt ihr gegen Monsanto?
Die sollen sich mal der Fische annehmen!
Endlich Big Game in der Elbe.
:vik:


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Welche da wären?
> Ich meine die Mehrzahl - die Verbände - welche sind das?
> 
> M.W. hatte der VDSF bisher noch nicht einmal das Angeln bzw. die Angelfischerei in seiner Satzung verankert, sondern nur den Naturschutz!
> ...



Rene,

ich weiß bald nicht mehr, wie ich Dir antworten soll.

Frau Dr. Happach Kasan wurde von den Delegierten der VDSF-Landesverbände gewählt. Niedersachsen hat sich enthalten, daher wurde sie von der Mehrzahl der Verbände gewählt.

Der DAV hat bisher keinerlei gültige Wahl durchgeführt. 
Und die Präsidentin kann der DAV gar nicht mehr wählen.
Wenn der DAV der Fusion zustimmt, dann hat er diese Präsidentin. 

Wie bitte bringst Du die DAV-Verbände mit meiner Aussage zusammen ?

Und was den Strohhalm angeht, drauf geschi$$en. Die VDSF regierten Länder brauchen keinen Strohhalm, die bräuchten Balken um einen Untergang zu verhindern.

Auch wenn Du Dir das vielleicht nicht vorstellen kannst, und wenn das vielleicht auch unmodern ist. 
Mich treibt ganz einfach die Sorge um die Angler und das Anglen in den DAV-BL. Und zwar aus reiner Solidarität. Ich beabsichtige nicht, irgendwann einmal in den neuen Bundesländern zu angeln. Ich schließe es nicht aus, wenn es mich vielleicht mal dorthin verschlägt, aber geplant ist das nicht.
Und ich glaube auch nicht, dass wenn der DAV sich der Fusion verweigern sollte, das irgendwelche positiven Auswirkungen auf die VDSF(DAFV) organisierten Länder hat.

Mich kotzt Vetternwirtschaft, Ausbeutung und der Entzug freier Entscheidung über den Rahmen des Grundgesetzes *prinzipiell *an.

Und auch das nochmal. Ich habe diese ganze VDSF-Scheixxe von Anfang an miterlebt. Und ich glaube nicht nur, ich bin sicher, dass sich das in den heute noch DAV-organisierten Ländern ganz genau so wiederholen wird. 

Und ja, es *könnte* mir vollkommen wurscht sein. Ist es aber nicht.

Glaub es oder lass es. 




ha.jo schrieb:


> Zeige mir den LV des bald "ehemaligen" DAV, der sich auf ein Nachtangelverbot,Verschärfung der Prüfungspflicht, Abknüppelgebot usw. einlassen würde.
> Die würden eher austreten weil Sie es ihren Mitgliedern(Anglern),Vereinen überhaupt nicht erklären könnten.
> Das wissen die zukünftigen Bundesfürsten aber auch.|supergri



Jo, hab ich alles schon hundertmal gehört. Schon vor über 30 Jahren.

Es kann gar kein Wettfischverbot geben. Das würde die Angelindustrie nicht mitmachen und die Mitglieder würden zu tausenden austreten.

Niemand wird jemals den Setzkescher verbieten, Das ist die beste Möglichkeit, gefangenen Fisch frisch zu halten. Das wird *nie* passieren.

Undsoweiterundsofort.

Was bitte muss ein DAV-Landesverband seinen Mitgliedern erklären, wenn es hart auf hart kommt ?
Glaubst Du tatsächlich, die Angler und Vereine würden die einzige und sicher effektive Möglichkeit einer Kündigung nutzen, wissend, dass sie damit den Zugang zu den Gewässern verlieren ?
Oft genug hab ich genau das empfohlen und oft genug wurde mir versichert, dass das niemals in Frage kommt. 

Wovor also sollten sich die "Bundesfürsten" ängstigen?


----------



## ha.jo (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



dieteraalland schrieb:


> wo lebst du?;+
> 
> Lv . Mc.Pom. ist für Schleppangelverbot  an der Küste:r.
> 
> ...



Na in Brandenburg.
Und nu.|rolleyes
Ich begrüße das Schleppangelverbot nicht.Im Gegenteil.
Ich führte aber andere Punkte an.
Egal.
Mir ist auch bewusst das besagte Lockerung von der Landesregierung angeregt wurde.
Ich wollte lediglich anführen,das der LV dafür ist, es begrüßt.
Sieht in anderen LV`s auch mal anders aus.
Liest man oftmals.
Besonders wenn`s um Prüfungspflicht geht.
In Brandenburg können Kinder ab 8Jahre nach Kartenkauf(Gewässer)+Fischereiabgabe allein losstampfen und angeln.
Ohne nötiger/n Oma,Opa,begleitender Angler usw.
Eben wie viele Kinder mal anfingen.
Also welche Vorzüge willst Du mit deinem Beispiel anbringen.|rolleyes


----------



## Taxidermist (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Mich würde interessieren,hat irgend jemand die Dame mal angeln gesehen?
Hat sie eine Prüfung?
Ist sie Mitglied in einem Verein?
Falls sie nicht in einem Verein ist,ist sie dann automatisch durch ihre Vorstandsfunktion organisiert und somit als Anglerin zu bezeichnen (nach ihrer Aussage)?
Oder muss man/frau kein Angler sein, um dem Verband vorzustehen?

Jürgen


----------



## Ralle 24 (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Oder muss man/frau kein Angler sein, um dem Verband vorzustehen?
> 
> Jürgen



Nein Jürgen, muss man nicht. Ernsthaft.

Es würde helfen, aber die Aufgaben eines Präsidentschaftsamtes sind von den Angelkünsten weitgehend unabhängig. 

Aber man sollte anerkannt sein, kompetent, authentisch und vor allem glaubhaft rüberkommen. 
Und man sollte eine blütenweiße Vita haben gegenüber denjenigen, mit denen man zukunftsweisende Vereinbarungen treffen muss.


----------



## ha.jo (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



> Zitat:Ralle24
> 
> Was bitte muss ein DAV-Landesverband seinen Mitgliedern erklären, wenn es hart auf hart kommt ?
> Glaubst Du tatsächlich, die Angler und Vereine würden die einzige und sicher effektive Möglichkeit einer Kündigung nutzen, wissend, dass sie damit den Zugang zu den Gewässern verlieren ?


Nö, Kündigen nicht. 
Abwahl, Mitgliedervotum(Einspruch),Revolte wäre sicher.|supergri
Abgesehen davon.
Genau die Angelbedingungen,die wir haben,existieren auch noch 20 Jahre nach der Wende.Weil es tief verwurzelt ist.
Wurden punktuell(Tourischein) auch noch leichter.Was wurde schlechter, mehr eingegrenzt oder wo gab es nur noch Restriktionen bei uns.|kopfkrat
Ich habe manchmal den Eindruck,nur weil anderswo,seit 30-40zig
Jahren alles schlechter wurde(eure Aussage) aber dort nichts ins positive gerissen wurde,versucht ihr mit Macht dieses Szenario hier hochzureden.
Die Fusion kommt. Bin nicht erfreut darüber.#d
Aber statt jetzt nur noch im Scheixxe Eimer zu rühren und zu orakeln,besinne ich mich lieber auf meine Oppositionsrolle und bündel meine Kräfte.
Wenn auch im Moment nur punktuell und lokal.
Ewig jammern und auf den anderen zu schauen,Vorhaltungen machen, bringt nichts.
Da fährt der Zug langsam an einen vorbei.
Aber jeder wie Er denkt,wenn es was bringt.


----------



## raubangler (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ....
> Hat sie eine Prüfung?
> ....



_Als Sachkundenachweis gilt ferner der erfolgreiche Abschluss eines Studiums der Veterinär- oder Humanmedizin, der Biologie mit dem Schwerpunkt Zoologie oder Fischereibiologie.

_Promoviert hat sie ueber Phytoplankton.
Klingt sehr nach Zoologie.


----------



## Wegberger (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Hallo,

es ist doch völlig egal !

Der VDSF hat sich diese genetisch-veränderte Blume in den Garten gepflanzt und der DAV liefert jetzt noch das Wasser.

Hoffen darf man immer - aber der Anschein sagt mir, dass der Komoran für die deutschen Angler langsam das kleinere Problem wird.

Oder diese Art von Besetzung macht Schule, kann ja auch sein, dass PETRA bald von einem Pelzfarmbesitzer geführt wird.

Ganz ehrlich .... diese Besetzung ist doch nur eine logische und konsequente Umsetzung des Offenbarungseides der deutschen Anglerfunktionärsklüngelei.

Aber eine Frage steht immer noch im Raum -> wer hat Frau Dr. H.K. ins Rennen geschickt? Und warum hat er es ? Die Ahnungslosigkeit, Naivität und geografische Nähe zu SH läßt hier durchaus Raum für Interpretationen.

Hatte Herr Braun eine Ahnung? Es bekommt langsam Geschmäckle.

Über Gülle ... regt sich der Angler auf ....wenn Monsanto auf der Seitenline steht ruft er enzückt .... lassen wir sie noch 2 Jahre weiterarbeiten ....sie bewirkt was.


----------



## August (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Nun ja also gibt es demnächst in unseren Gewässern Genmanipulierte Fische ??? vieleicht haben sich da einige Leute gedacht wählen wir einfach mal diese Frau dann bekommen wir endlich alle Kapitale genmanipulierte Fische an die Rute 

Spass bei Seite ich finde es einfach nur Traurig für uns Angler was da alles vor sich geht anstatt eine Vernünftige Starke Gemeinschaft zu Schaffen und unser Ansehen zu Festigen machen wir Angler uns wieder einmal zum Gespött der Medien


----------



## Allrounder27 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Erstaunlich finde ich die Äusserung des Pressesprechers im SH Forum. Dort wurde er gefragt, ob der die Bisherige Tätigkeit der Frau HK kannte und ob diese dann auch in die Abstimmung über sie eingeflossen ist. Er verneinte das, aber er hätte auch mit dem Wissen genauso, also für Frau HK abgestimmt. 

Da sieht man mal, was dort für Leute an den Entscheidungen beteiligt sind. Obwohl das Wort "Entscheidung" für solche Delegierten, (im Prinzip auch das Wort "Delegierte") völlig Unangebracht sind.

Man muss hier viel mehr von Abnickern sprechen, welche Frau HK durchgewunken haben.

Und eben dieser Pressesprecher (Im Prinzip ist auch dieses Wort irreführend, denn ausser er selber (auch "Journalist", wobei auch dieses Wort...) interessiert sich keiner für den SH Verband) sagt im Forum, das man erst einmal abwarten soll.

Die Arbeit der Frau kann man dann nach 2 Jahren bewerten.

Wie man nur so eine Person an die Spitze "abnicken" kann und dann noch vonn erst einmal abwarten schreiben kann ist mir ungbegreiflich. 

Aber im abwarten sind wir Angler ja geübt.


*Bei all dem was ich über die Frau gelesen habe ist mir immer nocht nicht klar, warum sie uns Angler vertreten will. Was für eine Motivation hat sie dafür?*

Dieses wurde auch in dem SH Forums Thread noch nicht klar. 

Und solange da kein Statement kommt, gilt weiterhin meine Vermutung, die ich in diesem Thread schon geschrieben habe...

Einzig die Vorstellung, das es evtl. bald 100 Pfund Regenbogenforellen im Forellensee und 25 Pfund Rotfedern in unseren Gewässern gibt, stimmt mich ein wenig milde. :q


----------



## Honeyball (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Ich lese immer mehr die Verbitterung in manchem Beitrag (das gilt nicht explizit für dich Ralle),
> dass durch diese Fusion bzw. die Vereinnahmung des DAV, der letzte Strohhalm für eine Menge Leute aus den VDSF-Reihen untergeht.
> Dieser Strohhalm versprach dem gefrusteten Angler im Altbundesgebiet eine Verbesserung der eigenen anglerischen Rahmenbedingungen.
> 
> Aber das hatte ich an anderer Stelle schon einmal angemerkt und wurde leider in die Ost/West-Schublade gesteckt.



Umso trauriger, dass Du mit Deiner damaligen Einschätzung letztlich recht behalten wirst...
Es sah vor ca. 2 Jahren tatsächlich lange danach aus, als würde der DAV ein wenig Vernunft und Pro-Angler-Denken in diese Fusion einbringen können. Bis dann der Mohnertsche Rundumschlag kam und alle diesbezüglichen Hoffnungen zunichte machte.
Was ich bis heute nicht verstehen kann, ist dass genau dieselben Leute, die damals so böse was auf die Fresse bekommen haben, jetzt genau denen hinterherhecheln, die sie damals auf das Übelste verunglimpft und beleidigt haben.
Als was soll man das werten?
Persönliche Ignoranz? Fehlendes Verantwortungs- und Ehrgefühl? Oder gar die Erkenntnis, eigene pöersönliche Vorteile genießen zu können?#c
Ich weiß es nicht, und leider kann mir auch keiner im DAV oder seinen LV das erklären.

Wenn Du, Blauzahn, oder ein anderer hier versteht, welchen Nutzen der DAV daraus zieht, sich selbst und seine anglerischen Grundsätze einem ziel-, geld- und strategielosen Bündnis unter der Führung einer angelfernen Gentechniklobbyistin in den Rachen zu schmeißen und dies auch noch sachlich und mit schlüssigen Argumenten untermauern kann, bin ich gerne zu einem Umdenken bereit.
Ich bin auch gerne bereit, mich von Frau Dr. H-K durch Taten und Fakten zugunsten der Angler überzeugen zu lassen. Aber der allererste Schritt im Amt, den sie getan hat, war es, genau mich und meine beiden Töchter komplett auszugrenzen.

Ja, ich bin in keinem Verein mehr. Aber ich habe im zarten Alter von 14 Jahren mal einen sowohl für das Angeln als auch für den waidgerechten Umgang mit gefangenen Fischen heute wie damals völlig belanglosen Fragebogen komplett richtig ausgefüllt und aus einer bunten Materialzusammenstellung auf einem großen Tisch eine "Ausrüstung zum Hechtfang mit lebendem Köderfisch" zusammen gestellt, die zwar damals als völlig korrekt gegolten hat, die nach heutigen Gesichtspunkten jedoch eher als Großwallerrute oder für das schwere Pilkfischen getaugt hätte, abgesehen von der Tatsache, dass der lebende Köderfisch hier in NRW schon lange verboten ist.
Nur dank dieses damals "erworbenen" Scheines darf ich jetzt alle 5 Jahre meine Lizenz zum Fischefangen in Deutschen Hoheitsgewässern verlängern lassen und -wenn ich es denn will- Tages- oder Wochenscheine für Gewässer meiner Wahl kaufen. Vor 40 Jahren habe ich meine erste Angelrute geschenkt bekommen und bin seitdem Angler aus Leidenschaft und Überzeugung. Und dann läuft da so eine promovierte FDP-Dame auf, die wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal in der Lage ist, 'nen stinknormalen Vorfachknoten zu binden und erdreistet sich, mir als nicht Organisiertem vorzuwerfen, ich wär einer, "der meint ein Angler zu sein, weil er mal eine Angelrute in der Hand gehalten hat".

Was soll man dazu sagen?
Ich bin jedenfalls voll und ganz davon überzeugt, um Längen mehr ein Angler zu sein, als dass diese Frau die Fähigkeit hat, die Interessen von Anglern in Deutschland zu vertreten.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Je mehr ich zu dem Thema Fusion und der dazugehörigen abgenickten personellen Besetzung höre und lese, desto mehr gewinne ich den Eindruck, dass das "wie" der Fusion und die Besetzung der Posten allen Beteiligten/ Delegierten egal war- hauptsache es passiert endlich. Das heißt ich gewinne nicht den Eindruck, sondern fühle mich in meiner Überzeugung - die ich seit gut zwei Jahren habe - bestätigt.

Und auch jetzt "dann lassen wir sie mal arbeiten und warten 2 Jahre ab"...#q. Diese Aussagen von einem Pressesprecher eines Verbandes der "sie" als Ehrenmitglied führt und für das Amt vorgeschlagen hat. Hast Du solche Mitstreiter in den eigenen Reihen, können die Auseinandersetzungen mit deinen Gegenern nur angenehm erscheinen.

Wählt man eine Präsidentin und lässt sie dann alleine? Nicht nur dass das für unser Hobby vermutlich katastrophale Folgen hätte- das ist ein weiteres Beispiel für die Inkompetenz! 

Wie "sie" sich wohl fühlt, wenn "sie" das liest? Ich hätte mir an "ihrer" Stelle Aussagen wie 

_"Lasst uns jetzt erst einmal gemeinsam die Probleme angehen."_ 

oder 

_"Mit vollem Einsatz werden wir die Probleme zur Zufriedenheit aller lösen" "_

gewünscht. Das hätte dann nach persönlicher Überzeugung und Motivation in der Öffentlichkeit geklungen und nicht nach "Ist jetzt nun mal so, jetzt schauen wir mal was passiert". 

Ich fühle mich einmal mehr gut vertreten und weiß meine Beiträge in guten Händen #q.


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



			
				Blauzahn schrieb:
			
		

> Ich lese immer mehr die Verbitterung in manchem Beitrag (das gilt nicht explizit für dich Ralle),
> dass durch diese Fusion bzw. die Vereinnahmung des DAV, der letzte Strohhalm für eine Menge Leute aus den VDSF-Reihen untergeht.
> Dieser Strohhalm versprach dem gefrusteten Angler im Altbundesgebiet eine Verbesserung der eigenen anglerischen Rahmenbedingungen.
> 
> Aber das hatte ich an anderer Stelle schon einmal angemerkt und wurde leider in die Ost/West-Schublade gesteckt.


Gebe Rene recht und schliesse mich Honeyballs Worten an und verweise hierauf:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259140

Man kann immer noch hoffen..
und harren.........
und so....


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Aber der allererste Schritt im Amt, den sie getan hat, war es, genau mich und meine beiden Töchter komplett auszugrenzen.


 
Alle Kinder in Deutschland werden durch die Aussagen ausgegrenzt (neben allen Anglern die - auch aus sozialen Gründen - nicht organisiert sind). Ist so diese in meinen Augen "typische gelbe pauschale Keule" die uns jetzt bevormunden möchte bzw. zu vertreten meint!

Ja, ich bin organisiert. Nein, ich habe "sie" nicht gewählt und bin mit der Wahl nicht einverstanden. Und wenn "sie" von allen organisierten Anglern spricht möchte ich nicht mit einbezogen werden. Nicht von einer Frau, die die Gefahren der Gen. Technologie herunterspielt! Niemals!


----------



## Deep Down (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Mit der Angreifbarkeit dieser "Präsidentin" macht sich die deutsche Anglerschaft so was von unglaubhaft, wenn es um die Wahrung der Belange des Naturschutzes geht! Ernstzunehmen ist diese jedenfalls nicht!

Allein schon der Umstand, dass diese Frau dieses selbst nicht bemerkt ist -vorsichtig ausgedrückt- beachtlich!

Um weitere Beschädigungen zu verhindern, sollte sie schleunigst zurücktreten!

Also Frau Dr. Happan Kassan treten Sie zurück und ermöglichen Sie damit den deutschen Anglern eine glaubhafte und zielgerichtete Vertretung in der Gesellschaft und gegenüber anderen Interessenvertretern, um nachhaltigen Schaden für uns alle abzuwenden!


----------



## Honeyball (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> Alle Kinder in Deutschland werden durch die Aussagen ausgegrenzt (neben allen Anglern die - auch aus sozialen Gründen - nicht organisiert sind).



Da dies so offensichtlich ist, bin ich auch nicht weiter darauf eingegangen.

Den "politischen" Teil Deines Postings zitiere ich jetzt bewusst nicht, damit es hier nicht in eine Diskussion über allgemeine Familienpolitik einer gewissen fast ungewählten aber immer mitpfuschenden Splitterpartei ausartet.

Uns bleibt ja jetzt nichts anderes als zuzuschauen, was diese Person in den nächsten Monaten (sich) leistet oder eben nicht. #c


----------



## Blauzahn (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Wenn Du, Blauzahn, oder ein anderer hier versteht, welchen Nutzen der DAV daraus zieht, sich selbst und seine anglerischen Grundsätze einem ziel-, geld- und strategielosen Bündnis unter der Führung einer angelfernen Gentechniklobbyistin in den Rachen zu schmeißen und dies auch noch sachlich und mit schlüssigen Argumenten untermauern kann, bin ich gerne zu einem Umdenken bereit.



Du mußt nicht Umdenken und ich kann dir auch nicht erklären warum es so läuft.
Fakt ist jedoch, egal ob man zustimmt oder dagegen...
durch die Ankündigung eines Teilnehmers der Initiativgruppe, bei Scheitern aus dem DAV auszutreten (ist immerhin der größte LV) würde es den DAV danach eh nicht mehr geben.

Welche Werte man aufgibt, wird wohl dem ein oder anderen erst bewusst, wenn es soweit ist.

Bis dahin werde zumindest ich, meine ganze Kraft in den Erhalt dessen legen, was gefährdet ist.
Das Ganze aufzuhalten vermochten weder "Ochs noch Esel" |wavey:


----------



## antonio (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

das müßte man sehen ob es den dav nicht mehr geben würde.
und selbst wenn, dann würden die dav- lv keinen bv mehr haben, aber ihre eigenständigkeit würde gewahrt bleiben.
es gibt ja auch mindestens einen lv der im falle der nichtfusion vom vdsf in den dav wechselt.
vielleicht kommen dann noch mehr dazu wer weiß das?

antonio


----------



## Blauzahn (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



antonio schrieb:


> das müßte man sehen ob es den dav nicht mehr geben würde.
> und selbst wenn, dann würden die dav- lv keinen bv mehr haben, aber ihre eigenständigkeit würde gewahrt bleiben.
> es gibt ja auch mindestens einen lv der im falle der nichtfusion vom vdsf in den dav wechselt.
> vielleicht kommen dann noch mehr dazu wer weiß das?
> ...



Alles hypothetisches Wunschdenken Antonio - diese Überlegungen gibt es nicht.

Rechenbeispiel:
77.000 x 3,10 Euro = 238.700,00 Euro


----------



## antonio (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

wäre zumindest ne theoretische möglichkeit, wenn sie auch sehr sehr gering ist.
auf jeden fall wäre das für das angeln die bessere variante.

antonio


----------



## Honeyball (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Die Möglichkeit, dass ein jetziger sehr großer Noch-VDSF-Verband sich einem die Fusion ablehnenden DAV anschließen würde, um anschließend alles daran zu setzen, auch andere Noch-VDSF-LV, deren Entschluß noch nicht gefasst ist, dann zu einer vernünftigen, durchdachten und geplanten Fusion zu bewegen, ist noch nicht vom Tisch.
(und auch keineswegs nur hypothetisch)


----------



## angler1996 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

da hofft also ein LV mit 77T Mitgliedern auf ne Beitragsreduzierung für den zukünftigen BundesVB?#d
Gruß A.


----------



## Blauzahn (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit, dass ein jetziger sehr großer Noch-VDSF-Verband sich einem die Fusion ablehnenden DAV anschließen würde, um anschließend alles daran zu setzen, auch andere Noch-VDSF-LV, deren Entschluß noch nicht gefasst ist, dann zu einer vernünftigen, durchdachten und geplanten Fusion zu bewegen, ist noch nicht vom Tisch.
> (und auch keineswegs nur hypothetisch)



Dann muß dieser "nicht hypothetische Vorgang" langsam in die Gänge kommen, denn letzten Samstag verabschiedete sich G.M. schon vor dem Gremium unseres LV bis zum 9. März zu seiner letzten Amtshandlung.

Am Rande:
Der Kopf ist rund, damit das Denken seine Richtung ändern kann. (F.Picabia)


----------



## ivo (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Nennen wir das Kind doch beim Namen, LAVB.|rolleyes


----------



## Pitti (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Ich sage weder noch zur Überschrift, Sie ist nur Mittler zwischen Regierung und Präsidium, auch wenn Sie sich sehr unglücklich auszudrücken vermag.

Hier mal die Aufgaben eines Präsidenten :http://www.vitaminb.ch/static/files/arbeitshilfen/Prasidium.pdf

ob Sie allerdings die richtige ist, steht auf einen anderen Blatt. Jedenfalls wurde Sie gewählt !


----------



## August (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Ich habe mich mal ein wenig mehr umgeschaut und muss dazu sagen das ich an der dame auch Positive sachen für uns Angler gefunden habe nun ja vieleicht war das auch ein Auschlagebender Grund dafür das diese Dame in das Amt gewählt wurde 


Hier geht es um Die Kormoranpopulation zund Ihre Dezimierung
http://www.happach-kasan.de/fischerei/fischerei-initiativen/

Hier möchte sich die Gute Dame einsetzen gegen das Problem Wasserkraftwerke 
http://www.happach-kasan.de/fischerei/

nun ja sieht wohl eher danach aus das Sie sich immer in die Richtung dreht aus welcher der wind weht


----------



## Knispel (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



August schrieb:


> Ich habe mich mal ein wenig mehr umgeschaut und muss dazu sagen das ich an der dame auch Positive sachen für uns Angler gefunden habe nun ja vieleicht war das auch ein Auschlagebender Grund dafür das diese Dame in das Amt gewählt wurde
> 
> 
> Hier geht es um Die Kormoranpopulation zund Ihre Dezimierung
> ...



Zu den Schwarzen Vögeln wurde hier schon viel geschrieben, auch sie versucht die Symtome zu bekämpfen und nicht die Ursache ..
Zu dne Aqukulturen : Die gezüchteten Fische ernähren sich von "Luft und Liebe" oder von anderen Fischen ?


----------



## August (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

@Knipsel Ich Nehme die Dame nicht in Schutz habe für FDPler eh nichts übrig 

In Ihren Fall würden sich die Fische in den Aquakulturen wahrscheinlich von Genmanipulierten Mais Ernähren


----------



## Dok (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

... der spült dann bestimmt auch gleich diese lästigen Gräten aus den Fischen!


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

_"Die Personalie Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan erzeugt in den großen Naturschutzverbänden in unserem Land lediglich *ein großes Schmunzeln* und man ist gespannt auf die kommenden Gespräche sollte es zu der Fusion wirklich kommen"-_ entnommen einer mir vorliegenden E-Mail mit der Genehmigung so im Wortlaut zu veröffentlichen.


----------



## Fischdieb (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Eine E-Mail von den großen Naturschutzverbänden unseres Landes? 

wouw.....alle in einer Mail oder mehrere Mails? .....ich vermute, der/die Absender möchte nicht genannt werden...?


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Fischdieb schrieb:


> Eine E-Mail von den großen Naturschutzverbänden unseres Landes?
> 
> wouw.....alle in einer Mail oder mehrere Mails? .....ich vermute, der/die Absender möchte nicht genannt werden...?


 
Ach Fischdieb, jetzt habe ich doch wirklich überlegt Dir überhaupt auf Deine Anmerkungen zu antworten. Aber ich möchte dann Deinen nächtlichen Schlaf doch sichergestellt wissen und aus diesem Grund hier kurz antworten.

1. Es sind mehrere E- Mails von verschiedenen Naturschutzverbänden.

2. Da nicht alle Verbände der Veröffentlichung zugestimmt haben, haben wir einfach mal die größte Gemeinsamkeit aus allen Mails in einer freundlichen Art zusammengefasst und für diese Forumlierung von allen Verbänden die Freigabe zur Veröfffentlichung erhalten. 

Und jetzt wünsche ich Dir eine gute Nacht lieber Fischdieb!


----------



## Blauzahn (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Servus Fischerbandit 



Fisherbandit1000 schrieb:


> _"Die Personalie Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan erzeugt in den großen Naturschutzverbänden in unserem Land lediglich *ein großes Schmunzeln* und man ist gespannt auf die kommenden Gespräche sollte es zu der Fusion wirklich kommen"-_ entnommen einer mir vorliegenden E-Mail mit der Genehmigung so im Wortlaut zu veröffentlichen.



Also würde sich gegenüber den jetzigen Verhältnissen auf Bundesebene nichts verändern (?)
Und dabei haben die noch nicht mal mit der Arbeit angefangen.

Könnte man auch Vorverurteilung nennen... tu ich aber nicht, sondern verweise auf Naturschutzverbände, die bereits jetzt mit Anglern und ja nun kommt das böse Wort - Anglerverbänden - zusammenarbeiten und dies auch schon lange Zeit erfolgreich tun.
Und... das sogar für beide Interessenvertretungen nutzbringend, sowie zielführend.

Eine Frage sei mir gestattet.
War diese Anfrage eigenmotiviert und welches Ziel hatte sie?
Bitte nicht in den falschen Hals bekommen... ich möchte es nur verstehen.

Abendgruß
René


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Hallo René,

ich bekomme das schon nicht in den falschen Hals |rolleyes...

Ich setze mich seit Jahren aktiv für den Natur- bzw. Umweltschutz ein. Dadurch habe ich auch verschiedene Kontakte zu Verbänden. Naja, und vor ein paar Tagen saß ich mit ein paar Angelkumpels zusammen, um unsere diesjährige "Bootsangelwoche" zu planen. Und wir kamen auf das Thema Fusion und ihre Folgen. Einer von uns war der Meinung, dass es eh allen egal ist, wer am Ruder sitzt. Also weder Angler noch irgendjemanden interessiert. Und so war dann eine Mail an verschiedene Naturschutzverbände getippt und verschickt |supergri. Und die Antworten kamen alle innerhalb von 24 Stunden- eine vorbildliche Öffentlichkeitsarbeit! Wenn ich bedenke, dass ich auf meine Verbandsanfragen eigentlich nie eine Antwort bekomme....Auf meine Anfrage an den VDSF aus November warte ich noch heute auf die Antwort. Eventuell ist ja nur die VDFS- Brieftaube von einem Kormoran zerlegt worden- wer weiß das schon.

Eventuell möchte ich die Aussage meines Kumpels "dass es eh allen egal ist, wer am Ruder sitzt" genauer erklären, Das tat er nämlich auch noch, als er unsere erstaunten Gesichter sah. In seinem Augen ist es nur egal, weil - guckt man sich die Leistungen der Verbände der letzten Jahre an - denen sowieso niemand zuhört bzw. die Verbände in wichtigen Angelegenheiten nicht gefragt werden. Und dieses belegte er dann mit der Homepage des VDSF. Alle Themen unter "Aktuelles/ Presse" der letzten Jahre betreffen die Fusion, die Grüne Woche oder den Fisch des Jahres. Andere Dinge mit politischem Hintergrund betreffen dann den DFV, EAA oder den niederländischen Verband.

Die Ziele unserer Anfrage sind also recht einfach. Wir wollten einfach nur wissen, ob eine Frau Dr H-K anerkannter Gesprächspartner in disen Kreisen ist oder eher nicht bzw. es denen egal ist mit wem sie in Kontakt stehen. Aus den Antworten konnten wir deutlich entnehmen,  dass die Personalentscheidung nicht zu unserem Vorteil erscheint- wie von vielen Anglern vermutet!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Könnte man auch Vorverurteilung nennen...



Die Dame ist führendes Mitglied in der FDP. Die Position der großen Naturschutzverbände zur dieser Partei ist kein Geheimnis:
http://www.bund.net/themen_und_projekte/bundestagswahl_2009/analyse_der_wahlprogramme/fdp/

H-K ist für viele Naturschützer ein No-Go.


----------



## ivo (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Bald ein führendes Mitglied einer bedeutungslosen Partei.


----------



## kati48268 (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> H-K ist für viele Naturschützer ein No-Go.


Nicht nur für die!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Februar 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



ivo schrieb:


> Bald ein führendes Mitglied einer bedeutungslosen Partei.



Schrei mal nicht zu früh. Ich habe bisher 4 Wetten über gute Flaschen Wein laufen, dass die über die 5% kommen.

Entweder das aktuelle "Team" bleibt uns erhalten oder die Sozis dürfen wieder bei den Schwarzen mitgackern.#h


----------



## Lommel (1. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Junge, junge, jemand der mit Angeln nichts an der Mütze hat, vertritt also die organisierte Anglerschaft. Da können wir auch direkt die weisse Fahne schwenken. 
Und zum Thema "lasst die Frau doch erst einmal arbeiten", das hat ihr doch niemand verboten. Sie könnte ja schon mal einen Text verfassen welche Ziele Sie, zum Wohle ihrer Mitglieder, in den nächsten Jahren verfolgen und wenn möglich, durchsetzen will.
Bis jetzt habe ich da noch nichts gehört.


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



> Bis jetzt habe ich da noch nichts gehört.


Wie auch?

Wurde ja trotz aller Versrepchen des DAV bisher in Bezug auf Inhalte noch nullkommanull geklärt.
Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259140

Die fangen ja erst nach den Abstimmungen zur Fusion an, sich um Inhalte zu kümmern..

Muss man ja mal irgendwann, weil fusioniert wird ja wegen mit einer Stimme sprechen und so...

Und ist halt Scheixxe, wenn man dann wie jetzt 1 Stimme hätte, aber nix zu sagen weil man keine Ahnung hat welche Inhalte vertreten werden sollen..

Was die bisher gemacht haben?
Personal hinter verschlossenen Türen ausgekungelt, Kritiker diffamiert, Fragen von LV nicht beantwortet etc.

Weil:
Wichtig ist nur, dass man fusioniert... 
Warum?
Wieso? 

Interessiert keinen...........


----------



## Lazarus (2. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "Ich bin für die  organisierten Angler da, und nicht  für jeden Angler der meint ein Angler  zu sein, weil er mal eine  Angelrute in der Hand gehalten hat"


Obiges Zitat legst du der H-K in den Mund, schränkst dann aber in Kleinschrift ein, sie hätte es 'sinngemäß' gesagt.
Nicht dass ich an deinem Sprachverständnis zweifle, könntest du (bitte in Kurzform) einen Link zu dem nenen, was sie wirklich gesagt hat?


Außerdem hast du wiederholt behauptet, sie hätte die Aussage getätigt, dass 
"Fischen als reine  Nahrungsbeschaffung", und explizit nach der Vorgabe, dass *alle* gefangenen und nicht geschützten Fische getötet werden müssen.

Ich habe dich im Anschluss an dein Story vom Pferd gebeten, zu belegen wo sie diese Aussage getroffen hat, das hast du wohl übersehen.

*Deshalb nochmals die Bitte, einen Link zu dieser Aussage H-Ks zu nennen.

* Nicht dass ich dir nicht glauben würde, aber spätestens wenn ich solche Sachen weitererzähle und dann auf Nachfrage keinen Schimmer hab, woher ich das habe, stehe ich ziemlich doof da.


Sollte jemand anders die originalen Textstellen verlinken können, würde ich mich natürlich auch darüber freuen!


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Lazarus schrieb:


> Obiges Zitat legst du der H-K in den Mund, schränkst dann aber in Kleinschrift ein, sie hätte es 'sinngemäß' gesagt.
> Nicht dass ich an deinem Sprachverständnis zweifle, könntest du (bitte in Kurzform) einen Link zu dem nenen, was sie wirklich gesagt hat?
> 
> 
> ...




Du hast es auch nicht so mit der Juristerei, gelle ?

Du weißt auch nicht, dass man zwar sagen und schreiben kann, was man will, aber wenn das jemand zitiert, das als Zitat kennzeichnet und nur ein Komma falsch gesetzt ist, das man dann vor den Kadi gezogen werden kann ?
Und dass man, um das zu verhindern, immer konjunktivieren oder sinngemäß zitieren sollte.

Ich habe ja selbst recherchiert und darf Dir verraten, dass Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan sich mit ungefähr dem oben wiedergegebenen Wortlaut, nach persönlicher Mitteilung mehrerer Versammlungsteilnehmer, so nach Ihrer Wahl am Mikrofon geäußert haben soll.

Zum Nahrungsangeln werde ich einen Teufel tun, Dir Roß und Reiter oder sonstwas zu nennen, weil derjenige dem das eventuell so schriftlich mitgeteilt worden sein könnte, dann mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit mächtigen Ärger bekommt.

Eine Person mit Charakter würde zwar zu ihren Aussagen stehen, aber das kann man im Fall von Frau Happach-Kasan zwar vermuten, aber nicht mit letzter Sicherheit wissen. 

Konjunktiviert gesprochen.

Damit sollte Dein diesbezüglicher Wissensdurst gestillt, und Dein Kopf frei für andere, interessante Fragen sein.


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (2. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "Ich bin für die organisierten Angler da, und nicht für jeden Angler der meint ein Angler zu sein, weil er mal eine Angelrute in der Hand gehalten hat"



Das ist ja irgendwo auch logisch. Der ADAC ist ja auch nur für seine Mitglieder da. Warum die Tante von der FDP jetzt auch noch andere vertreten soll? Bei ihrem Hintergrund bin ich froh, nicht von ihr vertreten zu werden. Übrigens hat sie meine "Anglerstimme" bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl nicht verloren - ich hätte sie ohnehin nicht gewählt.

Ich befürchte allerdings, dass es meinem Verband letztlich an Konsequenz fehlen wird.

Eine ganz andere Frage treibt mich um. Durch dieses Forum habe ich gelernt, dass  nur ein Fünftel der Angler in Deutschland in den beiden, demnächst einem, Verbänden organisiert sind. 
Offensichtlich, so steht es zumindest hier im Forum zu lesen, werden die restlichen vier Fünftel der Anglerschaft von diesen beiden Verbänden drangsaliert und benachteiligt.

Wieso wehren die sich nicht? Wieso gründen die keine Interessengemeinschaft oder selbst einen Verband? Die sind doch viel mehr.


----------



## Blauzahn (2. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

@ Aegir

|good:


----------



## Wegberger (2. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Hallo,



> Wieso wehren die sich nicht? Wieso gründen die keine Interessengemeinschaft oder selbst einen Verband? Die sind doch viel mehr.



Wenn selbst der organisierte deutsche Angelmichel vom Wasser den Arsch nicht hoch kriegt .... was erwartest du von den "Freien"? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat


----------



## ha.jo (2. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



> Wieso wehren die sich nicht? Wieso gründen die keine Interessengemeinschaft oder selbst einen Verband? Die sind doch viel mehr.



Gute Frage.#6

 Du erwartest hoffentlich keine nachvollziehbare Antwort?
  Die Frage vom Sinn her habe ich auch schon in den Ring geworfen.
  Eigentlich ist es einfach.
  Man müsste selber den Ar… hochbekommen.
  Überhaupt fähig sein eine Organisation (Regional-, Landes-, Bundesebene) auf die Beine zu stellen.
  Eine klare Ausrichtung definieren (im Sinne aller dort organisierten Angler), finanzielle Punkte (muss ja bezahlt werden) klären.
  Die entsprechenden Kontakte knüpfen, um überhaupt Gesprächspartner zu sein.
  Sich dann an der eigenen Leistung messen lassen.
  Utopie!:q
  Da fällt es leichter auszuweichen mit Aussagen.
  Sind bloß ein paar Kilometer ins Ausland……
  Ich will überhaupt nicht organisiert sein….
  Mir sind Verbände, Vereinigungen egal……..
  Ich habe früher genug versucht, jetzt will ich nicht mehr…….
  Usw., usw.
  Es schimpft/fordert sich halt leichter virtuell.
  Und schuld sind eh immer die anderen!|kopfkrat
  Aber eigentlich sollte es ein leichtes Sein mit den hier oftmals geäußerten hehren Zielen einen Gegenpol der unorganisierten, unterdrückten, nicht angehörten Angler zu bilden.
  Der Zustrom an Angler muss kaum in Bahnen lenkbar sein.


----------



## Wegberger (2. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Hallo,

ich habe mich ja schon öfters gefragt, wieso Sie und weshalb!
Nun konnte man heute die Erklärung auf den Seiten des von SH lesen:

http://www.lsfv-sh.de/neuigkeiten/86-neuigkeiten-2008/816-labbow-2007-war-ein-gutes-jahr

Alte Seilschaften, die schon jahrelang gepflegt werden. Und der Brüller ist dazu dann die Aussage, das man in S-H auf Führungsebene nix von der Gen-Lobbyarbeit wusste.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (2. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Zum Nahrungsangeln werde ich einen Teufel tun, Dir Roß und Reiter oder sonstwas zu nennen, weil derjenige dem das eventuell so schriftlich mitgeteilt worden sein könnte, dann mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit mächtigen Ärger bekommt.



Das Thema Nahrungsangeln haben wir hier doch schon aus allen möglichen Blickwinkeln betrachtet. Bei der aktuell geltenden Rechtsauslegung des Tierschutzgesetzes in Bezug auf die Schmerzfähigkeit/Stressfähigkeit von Fischen ist der Nahrungserwerb der einzig legale Zweck, der das Angeln rechtfertigt. Da wird Frau H-K garantiert auch nix anderes vertreten.

Interessant wird es beim Punkt Entnahmezwang. Und da gibt's ein ewiges Rumeiern. Man behauptet man habe gehört jemand habe gesagt .... Aber niemand gibt das zu Protokoll. Irgendwie komisch. Irgendwie aber auch logisch, weil man dann ganz schnell mit dem Tierschutzgesetz kollidiert (Töten ohne Verwendungszweck).

Es muss doch möglich sein, zu diesem Kernthema des Angelns in Deutschland eine glasklare und zitatfähige Positionierung des Verbandes oder einer anderen offiziellen Stelle zu bekommen.

Ich kenne so etwas nicht, übrigens auch von keinem bayerischen Funktionär und von keinem bayerischen Ministerium.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Aegir von Trondur schrieb:


> Offensichtlich, so steht es zumindest hier im Forum zu lesen, werden die restlichen vier Fünftel der Anglerschaft von diesen beiden Verbänden drangsaliert und benachteiligt.
> 
> Wieso wehren die sich nicht? Wieso gründen die keine Interessengemeinschaft oder selbst einen Verband? Die sind doch viel mehr.



Die Antwort ist noch viel simpler, als die bisherigen.

*Mangelnder Kontrolldruck.*

Und es sind auch nicht nur die vier Fünftel der nicht organisierten Angler, sondern ebenso geschätzt 80-90% der organisierten.

Schau Dir mal die Fischereigesetze, nebst Durchführungsbestimmungen und dazugehörigen Erlassen an, was heute schon - je nach Bundesland - verboten ist. Nicht nur was das Angeln selber betrifft, sondern auch die Vorschriften zu Besatz und Hege.

Und dann schau mal, wie der größte Teil der Angler heute immer noch angelt und wie Vereine die Gewässer besetzen.

Da liegen Welten zwischen dem, was der Gesetzgeber fordert und dem, was tatsächlich gemacht wird.

Warum ?

Weil die Kontrollen fehlen.

Jetzt kann man natürlich nach dem Grundsatz leben: "Wo kein Kläger, da kein Richter", und genau das macht der größte Teil der Vereine und Angler. Also ist es denen erst mal völlig Wumpe, was über die Verbände vom Gesetzgeber festgelegt wird.

Das Problem ist nur, die Gesetze und Regeln bestehen, Richter und Gerichte gibt es auch. Und nun braucht es nur noch jemanden, der darauf achtet dass sie eingehalten werden, schon hängen die Angler am Kanthaken.

Wir haben lediglich (noch) das Glück, dass die Angler bei den Tierschützern nicht im Zentrum der Bemühungen stehen. Die haben alle Werkzeuge, Manpower und auch Möglichkeiten uns mit den von den Verbänden mitkonstruierten Gesetzen aber sowas von an die Wand zu fahren, dass uns hören und sehen vergeht.

Und die Mehrzahl der Angler hofft oder denkt halt, dass das nie passieren wird. Und selbst die Verbände sind sich der Tragweite Ihrer verklemmten Ideologie nicht bewusst.

Ich sag nur: Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb und Schadstoffe im Gewässer.

Und ich garantiere Dir, dass das in vieleicht gar nicht mal so ferner Zukunft für viele Angler das Aus bedeuten wird.


----------



## Ralle 24 (2. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Es muss doch möglich sein, zu diesem Kernthema des Angelns in Deutschland eine glasklare und zitatfähige Positionierung des Verbandes oder einer anderen offiziellen Stelle zu bekommen.
> 
> Ich kenne so etwas nicht, übrigens auch von keinem bayerischen Funktionär und von keinem bayerischen Ministerium.



Du bist doch sicher noch viel zu jung für Altersstarrsinn. Das kann es doch nicht sein, oder ?

Wenn Dir die offizielle Aussage des *Herrn Manfred **Braun*, als den seinerzeit für * Fischereirecht* (das ist das, wo die Modalitäten für die Ausübung der Angelfischerei verwaltet werden) zuständigen *Referatsleiter* (Das ist der Chef vom Ganzen) des *Bayerischen  Staatsministeriums* (das ist das, wo der Chef vom Ganzen arbeitet) für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten,

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=211032&highlight=interview+braun

nicht ausreicht, dann schreib dort hin und lass Dir Dein ganz persönliches Statement geben.

Sollte es aber daran liegen, dass Du nicht verstehst, was in diesem Interview von Herrn Braun gesagt wird, dann frag ich meinen 10-jährigen Großneffen, ob er mal Zeit hat, es Dir zu erklären.

Und nun hör bitte auf, mit diesem Unsinn das Forum vollzunölen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Du bist doch sicher noch viel zu jung für Altersstarrsinn. Das kann es doch nicht sein, oder ?
> 
> Wenn Dir die offizielle Aussage des *Herrn Manfred **Braun*, als den seinerzeit für * Fischereirecht* (das ist das, wo die Modalitäten für die Ausübung der Angelfischerei verwaltet werden) zuständigen *Referatsleiter* (Das ist der Chef vom Ganzen) des *Bayerischen  Staatsministeriums* (das ist das, wo der Chef vom Ganzen arbeitet) für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Forsten,
> 
> ...



Zitat Braun:
"Das Zurücksetzen eines fangfähigen Fischs ist schon seit vielen Jahren an die  Erfüllung des Hegeziels *und die Beachtung des Tierschutzrechts* gebunden."

Braun hat nirgends im Interview klar geäußert, dass jeder fangfähige Fisch unter allen Umständen zu entnehmen ist. Seine Antworten waren eine große Rumeierei. Beispiel:

_*"Redaktion:*
Wie hoch schätzen Sie die Gefahr ein, dass per Gesetz zu  entnehmende Fische keiner sinnvollen Verwertung zugeführt werden, sondern  einfach entsorgt werden um der Entnahmepflicht nachzukommen?

*Herr  Braun:*
Feststellungen, die auf die hier  angesprochene Gefahr hindeuten würden, liegen uns nicht vor. Es gibt somit keine  tragfähige Grundlage für die gewünschte Einschätzung."_

Aalglatte Antwort. Der Mann kennt das Problem, das eine Forderung nach bedingungsloser Entnahme erzeugen würde. Kein Mensch hat für jeden gefangenen Fisch, vom Moderlieschen bis zum 25 kg-Karpfen, Verwertungsmöglichkeiten. Die Leute in den Ministerien sind nicht weltfremd. Man hat sich im "Kampf" gegen C&R allerdings völlig verrannt.

Ich stehe in "meiner" Firma hierarchisch auf der gleichen Ebene, wie Braun im Ministerium stand und hatte im Rahmen verschiedener Projekte Gelegenheit, mit einigen Leuten dort zu sprechen. Selbst in vertraulicher Runde ließ sich da in Gesprächen bisher niemand dazu hinreißen, eine absolute Entnahmepflicht einzufordern. Genau wie von Braun erhält man immer schwammige Aussagen, dass natürlich das Tierschutzgesetz zu beachten ist. 



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Sollte es aber daran liegen, dass Du nicht verstehst, was in diesem  Interview von Herrn Braun gesagt wird, dann frag ich meinen 10-jährigen  Großneffen, ob er mal Zeit hat, es Dir zu erklären.
> 
> Und nun hör bitte auf, mit diesem Unsinn das Forum vollzunölen.



Auf solche Unsachlichkeiten sollten wir verzichten. Ich "nöle" nicht das Forum voll, sondern glaube mich etwas mit der Materie auszukennen. Und was hier immer so locker behauptet wird, ist manchmal nicht ganz korrekt. Da wird auf beiden Seiten munter Verwirrung gestiftet.


----------



## Aegir von Trondur (3. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> .... was erwartest du von den "Freien"? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat



Wenn ich mich massiv in meinen Rechten beschnitten fühle, dann unternehme ich was. Du nicht?



ha.jo schrieb:


> Du erwartest hoffentlich keine nachvollziehbare Antwort?



Eigentlich schon.



ha.jo schrieb:


> Man müsste selber den Ar… hochbekommen.
> Überhaupt fähig sein eine Organisation (Regional-, Landes-, Bundesebene) auf die Beine zu stellen.



Man braucht von 3,5 Millionen 7 um einen Verein oder Verband zu gründen, Das ist noch nicht mal im Promillebereich sinnvoll darstellbar. Zunächst mal braucht es auch keine Regionalverbände, sondern es reicht ein Bundesverband. Aus dem können dann evtl. regionale Gruppen entstehen, wenn man die überhaupt braucht.



ha.jo schrieb:


> Eine klare Ausrichtung definieren (im Sinne aller dort organisierten Angler), finanzielle Punkte (muss ja bezahlt werden) klären.



Hier im Board werden ja die Interessen der Nichtorganisierten vertreten. Da müsste es doch möglich sein, aus den Äußerungen eine Art Agenda zu erstellen.




ha.jo schrieb:


> Die entsprechenden Kontakte knüpfen, um überhaupt Gesprächspartner zu sein.



Bei 3,5 Millionen Benachteiligter werden schon genügend mit Kontakten dabei sein. 



ha.jo schrieb:


> Der Zustrom an Angler muss kaum in Bahnen lenkbar sein.



Machen nur 2,5% der 3,5 Millionen mit, dann hat man schon, wenn jeder von denen 2 € für die Vertretung seiner Interessen bezahlt, dann hat man schon über 170000€ zur Verfügung, um seine Interessenvertretung zu unterstützen.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Die Antwort ist noch viel simpler, als die bisherigen.
> 
> *Mangelnder Kontrolldruck.*



Das finde ich jetzt als Antwort etwas dünn. Deine Ausführungen bringen mich so jetzt auch nicht weiter. Erstens bestehen viele Einschränkungen jetzt schon seit 30 Jahren und nach meinem Dafürhalten, werden Fischereigesetze eher liberalisiert, als das es zu weiteren Restriktionen kommt. Das kann in Einzelfällen natürlich anders sein.
Ich betrachte da lieber die Realität und nicht mein ideologisch geprägtes argumentatives Wunschkonzert.

Was wäre wenn wer was hätte....    Damentoilette.



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Und ich garantiere Dir, dass das in vieleicht gar nicht mal so ferner Zukunft für viele Angler das Aus bedeuten wird.



Tatsächlich? Du garantierst? Was heißt denn in nicht so ferner Zukunft? In 5 Jahren? In 10, in 50? Mit so einer Aussage kann ich garnichts anfangen. Zumal es dafür ja auch keine belastbaren Indikatoren gibt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (3. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Ich denke, man muss rational auseinanderdividieren, was man in Anbetracht der Rechtslage, Machtverhältnisse etc. realistisch von einem Bundesverband erwarten kann/muss und was eher ein unerfüllter Wunsch bleiben wird.

Ich erkenne überhaupt nicht, dass sich etwas an der Gültgkeit des Tierschutzgesetzes für Fische ändern lässt. Da wird sich niemand ran trauen und selbst wenn, zerschlägt man damit am Ende wohl viel Porzellan in der Diskussion mit Natur- und Tierschützern, ohne etwas Greifbares in der Hand zu haben.

Ralle hat Recht, dass dies im Endeffekt bedeutet, dass Angeln nur zur Nahrungsbeschaffung legitimiert ist und damit im Falle, dass die Wasserqualität eines Gewässer eine Nutzung der Fische zur Nahrungsbeschaffung nicht mehr zulässt, das Angeln dort nicht mehr erlaubt ist. So sieht's laut Tierschutzgesetz aus. Das wird kein Verband mehr geändert bekommen.

Wo ich den Verband in der Pflicht sehe, ist z.B. die Schaffung einvernehmlicher Lösungen zwischen Naturschutz und Anglerinteressen. Da gibt's viel zu tun um zu verhindern, dass immer mehr Gewässer für die Angler dauerhaft verloren gehen. Beispiele, wo so was gerade passiert, werden hier im Forum zur Genüge diskutiert.

Und dann wären natürlich Themen wie Gewässerdurchgängigkeit, Wiederansiedelungsprogramme etc. Arbeit ist also genug da.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

|good:



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> und damit im Falle, dass die Wasserqualität eines Gewässer eine Nutzung der Fische zur Nahrungsbeschaffung nicht mehr zulässt, das Angeln dort nicht mehr erlaubt ist. So sieht's laut Tierschutzgesetz aus. Das wird kein Verband mehr geändert bekommen.



Mir scheint eher, dass (zumindest im verpönten Bayern) die Gewässer immer sauberer werden ... Bodensee, Chiemsee, Waginger See, die ganzen Zu- und Abflüsse - lt. Medien beste Wasserwerte.


----------



## Honeyball (3. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Gerade letzte Woche lief im TV noch ein Bericht über hohe Pestizid-Konzentrationen in Fischen aus vermeintlich glasklaren Alpengewässern. Ursache: Das Abschmelzen der Gletscher, auf denen seit Jahren die Umweltschadstoffe gebunden an Schnee und Regen sich gesammelt und konzentriert haben.

Also vorsicht mit vorschnellen Prognosen.:m


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Also vorsicht mit vorschnellen Prognosen.:m



Absolut. Sollte über allen Verbandsthreats als Einleitung stehen


----------



## Frauen-Nerfling (3. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Herr Braun ist nicht mehr aktiver Beamter, also a.D.
Zudem ist er nicht mehr Präsident des Landesfischereiverbandes Bayern.
Somit sind nicht alle seine Aussagen in Stein gemeisselt.
Unser Hauptproblem ist wohl, dass unsere Verbandsoberen in erster Linie Funktionäre und erst in zweiter Linie Angler sind.
Umgekehrt wäre es sicher besser !


----------



## Blauzahn (3. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Namd...

Das



Frauen-Nerfling schrieb:


> Unser Hauptproblem ist wohl, dass unsere Verbandsoberen in erster Linie Funktionäre und erst in zweiter Linie Angler sind.
> Umgekehrt wäre es sicher besser !



sehe ich anders.

Das Hauptproblem ist, dass man viel leichter und entspannter in einem Forum versucht, nach erfolgter Analyse, die Schuldigen der Misere zu suchen,
anstatt selbst den Arxxx hochzunehmen und in die Gänge zu kommen....

Das nennt man dann wohl 
"virtuelle Alibi-Massendynamik" #h

Nix für ungut.
Man kann noch stundenlang debattieren und immer neue Aspekte ins Spiel bringen....

Solange aber niemand bereit ist aktiv mitzuwirken und gegen Missstände anzutreten, kann der Fred noch Jahre - ohne Ergebnis - fortgeführt werden.

Gut Nacht ihr organisierten Nichtsnutze und ihr nichtorganisierten Besserwisser


----------



## daoxxnsepp (3. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

#r#r#r


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Ich trete auch nicht in die NPD/KPD/CDU/SPD/FDP/GRUENE ein, wenn ich deren Grundrichtung schon falsch finde und finanziere den Unfug dann auch noch.

Kann man natürlich, wenn man Spaß dran hat und Geld übrig und auch noch glaubt, in die alten Betonköpfe in den verkrusteten Strukturen im Bundesverband - vielleicht mit dem Nürnberger Trichter? -  Anglerfreundlichkeit reinbringen könnte ....

Leichen am Leben halten hat aber was von Voodoo - brauch ich persönlich auch nicht....

Im Gegensatz zu Verbandlern bin ich aber dafür, jeden nach seinem Gusto selig werden zu lassen.

Und anderen nicht vom hohen Roß herunter (wie Nichtanglerin Frau Dr.) dann zu erzählen, wie sie zu angeln haben und warum....

Und werde daher sogar gerne mithelfen, dass die im neuen Bundesverband beschlossenen Dinge laut Satzung dann auch in den Ländern bis in die Vereine umgesetzt werden.

Denn ich respektiere den Mehrheitswillen...........

Ich hoffe nur, dass nicht wieder auch normale Angler drunter leiden müssen...

Und wir werden weiterhin dafür sorgen, dass möglichst viel von dem öffentlich wird, was die Damen und Herren Funktionäre lieber im Hinterzimmer ausmauscheln und geheimhalten wollen - auch das kann ich versprechen ;-)))


----------



## Lui Nairolf (3. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich trete auch nicht in die NPD/KPD/CDU/SPD/FDP/GRUENE ein, wenn ich deren Grundrichtung schon falsch finde und finanziere den Unfug dann auch noch.



Tja - den Unfug finanzierst du trotzdem, ob du Mitglied in einer der Parteien bist, oder nicht. Steuern nennt man das. Und man muss auch nicht Mitglied sein - die Parteien erlassen trotzdem Gesetze, die für alle gelten (leider) und nicht nur für Mitglieder.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und werde daher sogar gerne mithelfen, dass die im neuen Bundesverband beschlossenen Dinge laut Satzung dann auch in den Ländern bis in die Vereine umgesetzt werden.
> 
> Denn ich respektiere den Mehrheitswillen...........



... und wie werden die "beschlossenen Dinge", die im Rahmen der Verbandsanhörung in die Gesetzgebung einfließen umgesetzt? Mit Gesetzen ... und diese Gesetze gelten wiederrum für alle - egal ob organisiert oder nicht, egal ob Mehrheitswillen oder nicht.




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe nur, dass nicht wieder auch normale Angler drunter leiden müssen...



Wieso sollten die nicht darunter leiden müssen? Solange es Verbandsanhörungen gibt, solange wird der Verband "für alle" sprechen und nicht nur für seine Mitglieder ... und das wird dann (oder auch nicht) so seinen Niederschlag in den Gesetzen finden.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und wir werden weiterhin dafür sorgen, dass möglichst viel von dem öffentlich wird, was die Damen und Herren Funktionäre lieber im Hinterzimmer ausmauscheln und geheimhalten wollen - auch das kann ich versprechen ;-)))



Das ist löblich - ändern wird das nichts.


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



> ... und wie werden die "beschlossenen Dinge", die im Rahmen der Verbandsanhörung in die Gesetzgebung einfließen umgesetzt? Mit Gesetzen ... und diese Gesetze gelten wiederrum für alle - egal ob organisiert oder nicht, egal ob Mehrheitswillen oder nicht.


Gott sei dank sind da Politiker oft anglerfreundlicher als unsere Verbandler im Bund und als viele in den Ländern (ich sag nur Nachtangelverbot, Abknüppelgebot, Schleppangelverbot etc., alles auf Druck der Verbände und niocht der Politik..) ..

Und da sollen die zuerst mal verbandsintern mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen, bevor sie für andere was in Gesetze schreiben wollen - hindert die ja keiner, das verbandsintern zuerstmal zu machen für ihre Organisierten, die das ja wohl mehrheitlich so wollen ;-))))..

Und man kann sehr wohl abseits dieser Verbände was tun..

Aufzeigen - in Politik, Gesellschaft, Medien - wie anglerfeindlich die sind, wie wenig Leute die wirkich vertreten, wie das Geld der Angler verschwendet wird, etc....

Öffentlichkeit herstellen bzw. Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist ja nun definitiv was, was die BV nicht können und was man dann abseits von denen nutzen kann, um sie zu schwächen oder abzuschaffen, damit Platz für was Vernünftigeres frei wird..

Siehe auch, ist ja nicht nur ein Problem der Angler (nur die Imker waren cleverer, Honig ist wohl gut für die Intelligenz):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=258743


Die Abstimmung mit den Füßen hat ja auch seinen Grund-  obwohl immer mehr Menschen die Prüfung machen, gibts immer weniger Organisierte..

Ca. 30% weniger seit der Wende - so Undankbare aber auch, dass die nicht begreifen, dass die Verbände viel besser wissen was gut für die ist und dass die das nicht bezahlen wollen.

Und im DAFV werden noch max. grade über 700.000 zusammen organisiert sein, eher so um 650.000, nach dem was ich bisher an Anträgen in Verbänden diverser LV (vom VDSF) für deren kommende HV kenne...

Und nachdem was man aus DAV-LV hört, könnten das ab 2015 schnell noch ein paar weniger sein..

Und wenn Bayern seine Kündigung nicht zurückzieht wie angekündigt und estmal abwarten will, ob die einen vernünftigen Haushalt hinkriegen werden, sinds nur noch ca. 500.000...

Wir werden das in aller Ruhe beobachten und berichten .....


----------



## Wegberger (3. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Hallo,



> Und im DAFV werden noch max. grade über 700.000 zusammen organisiert  sein, eher so um 650.000, nach dem was ich bisher an Anträgen in  Verbänden diverser LV (vom VDSF) für deren kommende HV kenne...


Das wäre unfair .... ich denke im Herbst sollte die Kündigungsfrist auf 10 Jahre verlängert werden - mit einer öffentlichen Abstimmung ist das dann auch so gut wie beschlossen. |supergri

Man kann doch nicht im Februar sich dem Paradies anschliessen und dann ausziehen wollen.


----------



## Honeyball (4. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Du verwechselst da was mit der Kündigungsfrist.
Vermutlich geht es eher darum, die Beiträge für diese Zeit im Voraus zu entrichten |bla:


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Namd...
> 
> Das
> 
> ...



Da hast Du ziemlich Recht. Einerseits.


Andererseits kannst Du ja mal überlegen, wie Deine Arbeit aussehen würde, gäbe es kein Internet.
Wer, außer Blauzahn und ein paar seiner Kumpels wüsste überhaupt, was da vor sich geht ? Wie würde Blauzahn wohl seine Infos verbreiten, könnte er diese seinen Mitstreitern nur per Telefon oder Brief mitteilen. 

Wenn Du, werter Rene, mal 5 Jahre lang ohne Internet, Mail und Handy aktiv gegen die VDSF-Chose gekämpft hast. Ziemlich alleine, bzw. nur mit wenigen Kumpels aus der Umgebung, ja dann nehme ich Deine Anspielungen ernst. 

Bis dahin freu Dich, dass Du die Möglichkeit hast, Dich umfassend zu informieren, Deine Infos zeitnah und einfach zu bekommen und genauso weiter zu geben.

Und sieh mir bitte nach, dass ich keinen Bock habe, um die fünfhundert Euro im Jahr in einen Verein zu investieren, der ein paar Forellentümpel sein eigen nennt, nur um "organisiert" zu sein, denn Einzelmitgliedschaften gibt es nicht.

Ich will Dir aber auch noch sagen, warum Du ein wenig Recht hast.

Deswegen nämlich, weil die verschiedenen Angelforen in Deutschland nicht vor Fusionsbeiträgen aus allen Nähten platzen. Der Großteil der Angler ist nichtmal bereit, sich wenigstens an einer virtuellen Diskussion zu beteiligen, geschweige denn zu mehr als zum abholen der Jahreskarte zur Versammlung zu gehen. 

Der Leidensdruck ist halt noch viel zu gering.


----------



## Sharpo (4. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Namd...
> 
> Das
> 
> ...





Man sollte akzeptieren, dass diverse Bereiche für das normale arbeitende Fussvolk verschlossen bleiben.
Oftmals aus beruflichen und zeitlichen Gründen und aus idiologischen Gründen (VDSF Linientreue).

Umfassende Informationen kann man von den Verbänden nicht erwarten.
Um nur ein Beispiel zu nennen, der LSFV SH hat es nicht mal nötig gehabt seine Mitglieder über die Verflechtungen von Frau H.- K. zu informieren.

Informationen werden einfach den MItgliedern vorenthalten.

Warum nur? Um  seine eigenen persönlichen Interessen zu wahren? Machterhalt und Festigung?


----------



## Blauzahn (4. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Mein lieber Ralle,

die Nutzung moderner Medien und Kommunikationsmittel, kann man nicht vom Tisch wischen und wäre damals bei deiner/eurer Arbeit sicher sehr von Vorteil gewesen.
Ja, und ich bin froh dies nutzen zu können und habe auch schon andere davon überzeugen können dies auch zu tun.
Aber daraus nun zu konstruieren, dass mein Beitrag nur auf dich gemünzt ist, bzw. du das dir annimmst ist weit gefehlt.

Zudem wird immer wieder deutlich, wie unterschiedlich die Auffasungen von der - Gemeinschaft (unter Anglern) - doch sind.
Dieser Punkt ist fast der ausschlaggebende bei missverständlich geführten Diskussionen, wie sie permanent - und das nicht nur hier - stattfinden.

In diesem Durcheinander wird oftmals lustig gewürfelt, das einem graust.
Und so entsteht manchmal auf der einen Seite der Eindruck von Arroganz und auf der anderen der Eindruck von Dummheit.
Diese Eindrücke sind beliebig auszutauschen und niemandem zuzuorden...

Mittagsgruß
René


----------



## Ralle 24 (4. März 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Zudem wird immer wieder deutlich, wie unterschiedlich die Auffasungen von der - Gemeinschaft (unter Anglern) - doch sind.
> Dieser Punkt ist fast der ausschlaggebende bei missverständlich geführten Diskussionen, wie sie permanent - und das nicht nur hier - stattfinden.



In der Tat sind die Meinungen und Auffassungen in der Anglerschaft höchst unterschiedlich. Aber das ist kein Erschwernis, sondern macht die Sache eigentlich ganz einfach.

Ziel kann dann doch nur sein, dass jeder im Rahmen seiner kleinen Gemeinschaft sein Hobby so ausüben kann, wie er möchte. Natürlich im Rahmen der übergeordneten Gesetze.


Und jeder, der das nicht begreift, der seine persönliche oder gruppendynamisch geprägte Ideologie auf andere zwangsweise umlegen will, ist arrogant und dumm. 

Der Kochtopfangler, der auf den C&Rler schimpft, der C&Rler, der den Kochtopfangler verdammt, und die Verbände, die sich nicht für die Abschaffung über das Bundesgesetz hinausgehender Verbote einsetzen, ja die solche sogar aktiv fordern und fördern und die damit Vereine und Fischereirechtinhaber zu unmündigen Hanseln fehlgeleiteter Ideologen machen. 

Und Arrogant, um wieder zum Thema zu kommen, ist eine Dame, die zur Präsidentin einer Minderheit innerhalb einer Gesellschaftsgruppe "gewählt" wurde, und die es sich herausnimmt, alle, die nicht organisiert sind pauschal den Status als Angler abzuerkennen. Und die, wenn sie sich denn nun in Ihrer Äußerung mißverstanden fühlt, keinerlei Anstrengungen unternimmt, dass zu relativieren. 

Und Dumm sind alle, die meinen, eine Person, die mit einem Konzern wie Monsanto in Verbindung gebracht wird, und die von Seiten des Naturschutzes oftmals auf das heftigste attackiert wird, könne sich mit diesen Leuten an einen Tisch setzen und etwas Gutes für die Anglerschaft bewirken.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (4. April 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Wie war das mit "kein Spaß am angeln"? Was machen denn die Vereine, die als Grund ihres Daseins den Spaß an erster Stelle aufführen? Werden die aus den Verbänden "entfernt"? Müssen diese Vereine ihre Satzung überarbeiten? Treten diese Vereine freiwillig aus den Verbänden aus, da die anglerischen Grundsätze und Leitlinien nicht mit denen der Verbände übereinstimmen? 

Bin darauf gekommen, als ich folgenden Artikel las....

http://www.shz.de/nachrichten/lokales/landeszeitung/artikeldetails/artikel/75-jahre-asv-forelle.html


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (10. April 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Die ersten konnte "SIE" wohl von "kein Spaß am angeln" überzeugen...Erste Ergebnisse von "mit einer Stimme sprechen"? Ist das "mit einer Stimme sprechen" inklusive der Stimme von PETA?|kopfkrat

http://www.bild.de/news/ausland/tierschutz/peta-will-spass-angeln-verbieten-29936956.bild.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Dr. Christel Happach-Kasan, FDP:  Einheit durch Spaltung ?*

Frau Dr. macht mal wieder klar, dass sie schlicht nicht geeignet ist.

Auf ihrer Seite gibt sie bei Termine an, dass sie morgen auf einer Verbandsausschusssitzung des DAFV wäre - der als Rechtsnachfolger des VDSF ja noch gar nicht exisitiert (Eintragung)...

Vielleicht meint sie da ja aber die VDSF-Sitzung, zu der zwar auch DAVler eingeladen sind, aber natürlich keinerlei Stimmrecht haben???

Vielleicht sollte ihr mal jemand Bescheid sagen....

Nicht, dass sie zu einer ganz falschen Sitzung fährt.

Ich weiss ja nicht ob der Deutsch-Afghanische Flüchtlingshilfe Verein (DAFV) e.V. in Stuttgart auch gerade ne Sitzung hat..............


----------

